# Moschee am Ground Zero



## Thoor (14. August 2010)

Moin Buffies...

Evtl. habt ihr schon gehört: Am "Ground Zero", also dem Platz wo mal das WTC stand soll jetzt eine Moschee gebaut werden (http://www.20min.ch/news/ausland/story/30456008). Was denkt ihr darüber? Ich finde das ganze eine Frechheit, ich meine klar: die Muslime die diese Moschee bauen wollen, möchte damit aufzeigen das sie den 9/11 nicht gutheissen und nicht alle Muslime Terroristen sind. Aber so eine Moschee hätte man auch ein paar Blocks weiter bauen können anstatt genau dort wo tausende von Menschen gestorben sind. Ich finde es reisst alte Wunden wieder auf und provoziert gleichzeitig.

was denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## tonygt (14. August 2010)

Vorsicht mit der Wortwall Islamisten sind nicht die jenige die die Moschee bauen das sind die Muslime.
Islamisten sind die Radikalen Terroristen bzw. anhänger der Religion dürfen aber nicht mit den Menschen gleich gesetz werden die dem Islam angehören.


----------



## Thoor (14. August 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Vorsicht mit der Wortwall Islamisten sind nicht die jenige die die Moschee bauen das sind die Muslime.
> Islamisten sind die Radikalen Terroristen bzw. anhänger der Religion dürfen aber nicht mit den Menschen gleich gesetz werden die dem Islam angehören.



Oh, wusst ich echt nicht, korrigiers gleich.

Tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (14. August 2010)

Jojo kein Thema wird nur oft falsch gesagt.
Wir wollen ja auch net als Christen das wir als Kreuzritter bezeichnet werden oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (14. August 2010)

Finde den Gedanken auch etwas befremdlich, da muss ich dem TE zustimmen!

Befremdlich muss aber nicht gleich auch "falsch" heißen. Von daher... mal sehen wie sich das Thema entwickelt.


----------



## The Paladin (14. August 2010)

Also, dass mit der Moschee habe ich schon länger gewusst, aber hieß es nicht die Arbeiten werden abgebrochen weil am Ground Zero ein Schiff aus dem 18en Jahrhundert gefunden wurde?

Edit: Hier

Ground Zero Ship


----------



## tonygt (14. August 2010)

Ich muss sagen das ich es auch etwas grenzwertig finde eine Moschee genau da zu bauen.
Ich hab nichts dagegen wenn irgendwo Moschees gebaut werden aber man muss ja nicht genau an einer stelle so etwas bauen das durch aus mit den Anschlägen in Verbindung gebracht wird.
Genau so fände ich es grenzwertig wenn wir eine Kirsche an einer stelle errichten würde an der z.b. bei den Kreuzzügen reihenweise Menschen hingerichte wurden.


----------



## Topperharly (14. August 2010)

dachte die wollten den "freedom tower" dort baun...


----------



## Ptolemeus (14. August 2010)

Der Freedom Tower wird ja gebaut die Moschee würde nicht genau da steh wo das WTC eingestürzt ist sondern eine Straße weiter


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Ist das eine Moschee mit angeschlossenem Flugplatz?
Dann hätten sie es das nächste mal nicht so weit.


----------



## Lily:) (14. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ist das eine Moschee mit angeschlossenem Flugplatz?
> Dann hätten sie es das nächste mal nicht so weit.



*nochmal les*
*nochmal und nochmal les*

Er hat es tatsächlich geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (14. August 2010)

aso.... aber meine meinung ist die: wenn der islam bzw. personen die an den islam glauben in der westlichen welt in eine Moschee gehen wollen, sollten leute die den christlichen glauben haben, in eine kirche gehen können wo der islam der "vorherrschende glaube" ist.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> *nochmal les*
> *nochmal und nochmal les*
> 
> Er hat es tatsächlich geschrieben
> ...



naja was soll man sonst dazu sagen.

Das wäre so als wenn die NPD eine Aussenstelle in Dachau eröffnet, um zu zeigen wie leid ihnen das alles tut.

Wenn man selber nicht über ein wenig Empathie und Takt verfügt gibts von mir auch nix in der Richtung.


----------



## Lily:) (14. August 2010)

Ist schon richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> naja was soll man sonst dazu sagen.
> 
> Das wäre so als wenn die NPD eine Aussenstelle in Dachau eröffnet, um zu zeigen wie leid ihnen das alles tut.
> 
> Wenn man selber nicht über ein wenig Empathie und Takt verfügt gibts von mir auch nix in der Richtung.



Du merkst aber schon, dass du grad jeden Muslimen mit den Terroristen in einen Topf wirfst oder?


----------



## Lily:) (14. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Du merkst aber schon, dass du grad jeden Muslimen mit den Terroristen in einen Topf wirfst oder?



Tut er nicht.
Die Aussage zielt wohl eher auf die Ideengeber ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Du merkst aber schon, dass du grad jeden Muslimen mit den Terroristen in einen Topf wirfst oder?



Auch wenn du recht hast,
frag doch mal die Angehörigen der Opfer, wie sehr sie diese Trennung interessiert.

Das ist das was ich mit nicht vorhandener Empathie meine.


----------



## Jester (14. August 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte am Ground Zero garnichts mehr gebaut werden, außer vllt. einem Denkmal.
Und eine verfassungsfeindliche Partei mit einer vermutlich friedlichen Religionsgemeinschaft zu vergleichen ist wirklich dezent unangebracht...


----------



## Hubautz (14. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> naja was soll man sonst dazu sagen.
> 
> Das wäre so als wenn die NPD eine Aussenstelle in Dachau eröffnet, um zu zeigen wie leid ihnen das alles tut.
> 
> Wenn man selber nicht über ein wenig Empathie und Takt verfügt gibts von mir auch nix in der Richtung.




Sorry, das ist ein  - um es mal vorsichtig zu formulieren - nicht zu Ende gedachter Vergleich.
Es gibt ja auch christliche Kirchen in Jerusalem, obwohl die christlichen Kreuzritter dort bestialisch gehaust haben und die halbe Stadt abgeschlachtet hatten.

In Nordirland gibt es sowohl katholische als auch protestantische Kirchen, obwohl der Terror dort im Namen der Religion stattfand.

Wo also ist das Problem mit einer Moschee?


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte am Ground Zero garnichts mehr gebaut werden, außer vllt. einem Denkmal.
> Und eine *verfassungsfeindliche Parte*i mit einer vermutlich friedlichen Religionsgemeinschaft zu vergleichen ist wirklich dezent unangebracht...




Quelle ?


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Wo also ist das Problem mit einer Moschee?



Das Problem ist eine Moschee, die sich in einem direkten inhaltlichen Bezug zu Ground Zeo befinden soll.

Und dein Vergleich mit den Kreuzrittern hinkt auch, ich vermute mal das von den damaligen Opfern sich keine unmittelbaren Angeörigen mehr darüber ärgern könnten.


----------



## Jester (14. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Quelle ?



Auf die Diskussion lass ich mich, nach ellenlangen Diskussionen in allen öffentlichen Medien vor einiger Zeit, nicht ein.
Ich zitiere einfach mal schnell aus dem Wikipedia Artikel zur NPD:



> Die NPD ist nach Ansicht des bayerischen Innenministeriums nationalistisch,[6] *selbsterklärt verfassungsfeindlich*und rassistisch ausgerichtet, wobei sie nach außen ein so genanntes ethnopluralistisches Weltbild vertritt. Das aktuelle Grundsatzprogramm wurde 1996 verabschiedet.


----------



## Hubautz (14. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eine Moschee, die sich in einem direkten inhaltlichen Bezug zu Ground Zeo befinden soll.



Ich verstehe es immer noch nicht. Du hast ein Problem mit einem Tempel/einem Gotteshaus einer religiösen Gemeinschaft deshalb, weil die Attentäter dem gleichen Glauben anhingen?
Mag sein dass der Vergleich mit den Kreuzrittern hinkt, der mit Nordirland sicher nicht.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> naja was soll man sonst dazu sagen.
> 
> Das wäre so als wenn die NPD eine Aussenstelle in Dachau eröffnet, um zu zeigen wie leid ihnen das alles tut.
> 
> Wenn man selber nicht über ein wenig Empathie und Takt verfügt gibts von mir auch nix in der Richtung.





Du hast doch nicht enrsthaft die muslimische Bevölkerung mit der NPD verglichen oder? Oo


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ich vermute mal das von den damaligen Opfern sich keine unmittelbaren Angeörigen mehr darüber ärgern könnten.



Was soll das denn für ein Argument sein?

Also wäre es für dich auch vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn in 300 Jahren genau an der Stelle dann doch eine Moschee steht oder wie?
Unmittelbare Angehörige gibt es ja nicht mehr...


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es immer noch nicht. Du hast ein Problem mit einem Tempel/einem Gotteshaus einer religiösen Gemeinschaft deshalb, weil die Attentäter dem gleichen Glauben anhingen?
> Mag sein dass der Vergleich mit den Kreuzrittern hinkt, der mit Nordirland sicher nicht.



Nein ich finde es respektlos den Anghörigen gegenüber.
Wir reden noich von irgendeiner Moschee irgendwo in NewYork.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, plaziert sich diese Moschee gezielt am Ground Zero.
Die Absicht mag ja ehrenvoll sein, aber wenn ich dort Angehörige veroren hätte, würde ich mich vermutlich angepisst fühlen, alle rationalen Argumenten zum Trotz.
Daher nochmal die Stichworte Empathie und Feingefühl.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Ich zitiere einfach mal schnell aus dem Wikipedia Artikel zur NPD:



Das heisst was das bayrische Innenministerium erzählt muss als Fakt betrachtet werden?

Ich glaube das willst du nicht wirklich ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (14. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das heisst was das bayrische Innenministerium erzählt muss als Fakt betrachtet werden?
> 
> Ich glaube das willst du nicht wirklich ?
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, dass wenn ich den Teil "selbsterklärt..." markiere, dies irgendwas zu bedeuten hat.
Denn Bayern glaub ich sowieso erstmal gar nichts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Was soll das denn für ein Argument sein?
> 
> Also wäre es für dich auch vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn in 300 Jahren genau an der Stelle dann doch eine Moschee steht oder wie?
> Unmittelbare Angehörige gibt es ja nicht mehr...



Es wäre aus meiner Sicht ganz sicher ein Unterschied.
Wie ich jetzt drölfzig mal geschrieben habe, geht es mir um Anstand und Feingefühl den Angehörigen gegenüber die tatsächlich noch um ihren Väter Mütter Söhne etc. trauern.

In dreihundet Jahren wäre das also tatsächlich ein wesentlich geringeres Problem.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Du hast doch nicht enrsthaft die muslimische Bevölkerung mit der NPD verglichen oder? Oo



bitte sehr


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass wenn ich den Teil "selbsterklärt..." markiere, dies irgendwas zu bedeuten hat.
> Denn Bayern glaub ich sowieso erstmal gar nichts!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nach Ansicht des bayrischen Innenministerium selbsterklärt.....

Ansonsten fände ich eine Quelle für die Selbtserklärung ganz toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (14. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nach Ansicht des bayrischen Innenministerium selbsterklärt.....
> 
> Ansonsten fände ich eine Quelle für die Selbtserklärung ganz toll
> 
> ...



Die große Kunst der Kommasetzung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das kann man jetzt so oder so interpretieren.
Offen wird die NPD sicher nicht in ihrem Parteiprogramm stehen haben "wir roxx0rn das pöse ausländerpack und das lasche system weg!!11"
Dennoch wird es dir sicher einleuchten, dass ein Vergleich zwischen "so einer" Partei und einer friedlichen Religionsgemeinschaft hinkt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Die große Kunst der Kommasetzung...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



auch dir gerne nochmal diesen link

 Link


----------



## Beckenblockade (14. August 2010)

Ich muss mich da im Grunde auch auf die Seite vom Ohrensammler schlagen - ich halte das für ziemlich Geschmacklos. 
Auch wenn man natürlich direkt mit der altgedienten "Ihr pauschalisiert doch"-Keule ankommen kann, muss es doch sogar für letzten Moralapostel ersichtlich sein, wieso viele Menschen das ganze Vorhaben ablehnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (14. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> auch dir gerne nochmal diesen link
> 
> Link



Aha. Ein paar religiös motivierte Knallköppe kriegen ihre Moschee geschlossen. Und das hat jetzt genau wieviel mit der internationalen Gemeinschaft der Muslime zu tun?
Richtig. So gut wie garnichts. Die berühmten Ausnahmen eben. 
Nicht alles in einen Topf werfen!
Ich muss jetzt aher eben los zu Saturn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lily:) (14. August 2010)

Ground Zero ist eine Gedenkstätte für die Trauernden, dort sollte man kein "Mahnmal" setzen um seine eigene Religion zu schützen.
Auch, wenn der Grundgedanke vielleicht gut ist.

Dort würde doch ein Gedenkstein reichen, finde ich. Warum gleich eine Moschee.
Ich hoffe/denke, dass die meisten Menschen aufgeklärt genug sind, um Terroristen klar zu definieren und von der Religion abzugrenzen, die diesen Terrorismus rechtfertigen soll.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Aha. Ein paar religiös motivierte Knallköppe kriegen ihre Moschee geschlossen. Und das hat jetzt genau wieviel mit der internationalen Gemeinschaft der Muslime zu tun?
> Richtig. So gut wie garnichts. Die berühmten Ausnahmen eben.
> Nicht alles in einen Topf werfen!



Du hast (nachvollziebare) Sorge um die Aktivitäten einer Partei wie der NPD

Ich lese solche Artikel wie u.a. den von mir verlinkten (da kann ich gerne noch viele weitere nachreichen) und mach mir eben auch Sorgen.
Ich denke das sei mir unbenommen.




Lily:) schrieb:


> Dort würde doch ein Gedenkstein reichen, finde ich. Warum gleich eine Moschee.



Exakt!


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. August 2010)

Ich finds schön wie hier eine ganze Glaubensrichtung, eine Religion mit ein paar Spinnern wie die NPD verglichen wird...
Aber das ist gut so, da erfährt man sehr viel über dich Ohrensammler...
Ob das jetzt positiv ist, sei da hingestellt...


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich finds schön wie hier eine ganze Glaubensrichtung, eine Religion mit ein paar Spinnern wie die NPD verglichen wird...
> Aber das ist gut so, da erfährt man sehr viel über dich Ohrensammler...
> Ob das jetzt positiv ist, sei da hingestellt...




Ich lese über beide nix Gutes und möchte mit beidem nix zu tun haben.
Und wenn das dazu führen sollte, dass du jetzt nicht gut über mich denkst.....who cares ?


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2010)

? Ich komm icht mit. kanns mir mal einer erklären?


----------



## Deadlift (14. August 2010)

Numero Uno:
Ohrensammler lern Posts zu editieren...

Zwotens:
Warum müssen Deutsche ständig mit ihrer verqueren Vergangenheitsbewältigung ankommen...
Sag einmal laut in der Ubahn Hitler wenn du möchtest das alle andern die Klappe halten(ja, ich habs probiert).

Die ganze Welt kann mittlerweile darüber Scherze machen, selbst der Zentralrat der Juden findet unsere Vergangenheitsbewältigung scheinheilig.
Da jeder so tut als würde man Kinder essen wenn man das Thema nur anspricht, im Hintergrund jedoch was gegen gewisse Kreise unternehmen, passiert aber auch nicht.

Hier ist es wieder das selbe, es ist genau das Problem was witzigerweise im ersten Post schon ersichtlich war.
Es unterhalten sich ständig Leute mit Halbwissen über Themen hinter vorgehaltener Hand ohne sich mal wirklich mit der Sache auseinander zu setzen.
Wette es hat sich hier nicht einer mal wirklich mit dem Islam auseinander gesetzt, oder mal eben fix islam.com angesteuert und sich nur rausgepickt was passte.
(Mal davon abgesehen dass man mit so Seiten immer recht vorsichtig sein sollte)
Mal wirklich nachvollziehen wie es im Islam möglich ist dass Extremismus diese Ausmaße annimmt, und wie sich das vor der Religion verantworten lässt, oder wie gewisse Passagen zu deuten sind.

Der Vergleich mit den Kreuzrittern war gar nicht schlecht, nur aufs falsche Ziel gerichtet.
Auch das Christentum hat bei weitem keine Blutlose Vergangenheit hinter sich, das Ganze ist nur wie gesagt schon ne Weile her, aber gegen das Leid und die Opferzahlen die die Kreuzzüge weltweit verursacht haben, sind die Knaben noch Weisenkinder.
Der Unterschied ist nur dass wir mit unserem krampfhaften Festhalten an Zivilisation teils nicht raffen dass einige Länder/Religionen einfach noch nicht so weit sind und es da noch leichter ist Menschen auf den falschen Weg zu führen/lenken/stoßen und uns Fantismus völlig fremd geworden ist, weil wir entsprechende Leute sehr schnell wegsperren(oder das Problem totschweigen).

Genau dieses Phänomen ist in Amerika noch viel krasser, da wird ja bewusst das Geschäft mit der Angst und der absichtlichen Desinformation gemacht.
Wenn man sich mal ansieht wer dem Feindbild nach dem 9. September alles zum Opfer fiel in den USA, der damit nicht mal im entferntesten zu tun hat, find ich es enorm mutig genau an diesen Ort zu gehen und sich zu postieren.

Klar ham die Muslime die dort zum beten hingehen sicher erstmal keinen leichten Stand, aber ich vermute der Hintergedanke ist genau jener dort eine Plattform zu schaffen sich mal mit dem ganzen differenziert auseinander zu setzen.
Denke da wird es nicht nur zu schönen Szenen kommen, aber auch dass muss den Initiatoren bewusst gewesen sein.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Numero Uno:
> Ohrensammler lern Posts zu editieren...




das musst du mir erklären ?


----------



## Skatero (14. August 2010)

Ptolemeus schrieb:


> Der Freedom Tower wird ja gebaut die Moschee würde nicht genau da steh wo das WTC eingestürzt ist sondern eine Straße weiter




Wenn es eine Strasse weiter steht, wo ist dann das Problem?



Topperharly schrieb:


> aso.... aber meine meinung ist die: wenn der islam bzw. personen die an den islam glauben in der westlichen welt in eine Moschee gehen wollen, sollten leute die den christlichen glauben haben, in eine kirche gehen können wo der islam der "vorherrschende glaube" ist.



Das Argument ist irgendwie dumm.


----------



## Topperharly (14. August 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das Argument ist irgendwie dumm.



warum? kirchen werden in der muslimischen welt teilweise abgefackelt, zerstört oder sonstwas. krichen sind dort teilweise verboten. aber in der westlichen welt sollen moscheen gebaut werden! und wenn man da sagt "Nö" so wie meine schweizer freunde, wird man glecih beschimpft.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. August 2010)

"Mama aber der Uwe hat der Kathi doch auch mit der Schaufel auf den Kopf gehauen!"

Merkste was?


----------



## Skatero (14. August 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> warum? kirchen werden in der muslimischen welt teilweise abgefackelt, zerstört oder sonstwas. krichen sind dort teilweise verboten. aber in der westlichen welt sollen moscheen gebaut werden! und wenn man da sagt "Nö" so wie meine schweizer freunde, wird man glecih beschimpft.



Ja und? Müssen wir deswegen so sein?


----------



## Urengroll (14. August 2010)

Ich habe auch eine Meinung dazu!

Ist mir doch alles Latte sollen sie sich die Köpfe einschlagen, mir doch wurscht!


----------



## Tikume (14. August 2010)

Eine Landebahn wäre sicherlich sinnvoller gewesen.


----------



## Jester (14. August 2010)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine Meinung dazu!
> 
> Ist mir doch alles Latte sollen sie sich die Köpfe einschlagen, mir doch wurscht!



Strausberg! Strausberg!


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Eine Landebahn wäre sicherlich sinnvoller gewesen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. August 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Numero Uno:
> Ohrensammler lern Posts zu editieren...
> 
> Zwotens:
> ...



Geh nach Russland in die U-Bahn und sag einmal laut Josef Stalin. Auch dort wird alles ruhig.
Das Problem ist nicht die Vergangenheitsbewältigung sondern das es uns von anderen Ländern und dem (scheinheiligen) Zentralrat der Juden immer wieder vorgehalten wird.
Sobald ein "paar Knallköppe" von der NPD das Haus einer Immigrantenfamilie anzündet werden wir auch von der ganzen Welt über einen Kamm geschoren. Dann reisst der Zentralrat wieder das Maul auf.
Es wird uns praktisch unmöglich gemacht mit dem Thema sachgerecht abzuschließen.
Woher nimmst du den Unsinn das man in Deutschland keine Witze über Hitler machen kann ?

Und rein von der Überlegung her muss ich mich vollständig der Meinung von Ohrensammler anschließen. Völlig ungeachtet der Nationalität, Glaubensgesinnung etc. finde ich das einfach nur geschmacklos.
Stellt euch vor eure Eltern wären in diesem Turm gestorben. Würdet ihr über die Idee einer Moschee/Synagoge/Kirche frohlockend jauchzen ?
Nein ich glaube nicht.


----------



## mmeCeliné (14. August 2010)

*Ein geplanter Moscheebau in der Nähe von Ground Zero*

...merkt ihr was? : /


----------



## Tikume (14. August 2010)

hatten wir nicht auch hier so ein Drama als mal ne Moschee tatsächlich höher sein sollte als ne Kirche? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (14. August 2010)

Also ich halte eine Moschee um die Ecke nicht für verkehrt, aber direkt auf oder am Ground Zero, da würde ich Ohrensammlers Meinung teilen, das muss wirklich nicht sein.

Und was Witze über Hitler angeht... In den richtigen Kreisen (und nein, ich meine keine rechten Kreise, um den Kommentaren, die sonst wahrscheinlich folgen würden, gleich den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) kann man da sehr wohl Witze drüber machen. Auch in Deutschland. Punkt.


----------



## Thoor (14. August 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Du hast doch nicht enrsthaft die muslimische Bevölkerung mit der NPD verglichen oder? Oo



Es geht nicht um das... Islamische, fanatische Terroristen haben auf den Koran gestütz ein Flugzeug in das WTC gelenkt und tausende Menschen sind gestorben. Anstatt das sich jetzt die "gemässigten" Muslime dezent zurückhalten wollen sie genau dort eine Moschee bauen. Egal was sie damit ausdrücken wollen, es ist respektlos und provokativ.

Das Argument "Mama aber der Uwe hat der Kathi doch auch mit der Schaufel auf den Kopf gehauen!" ist ja schön und gut, aber wenn Uwe Kathi mit der Schaufel totschlägt haben wir n Problem ne? Merkste was?


----------



## mmeCeliné (14. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das... Islamische, fanatische Terroristen haben auf den Koran gestütz ein Flugzeug in das WTC gelenkt



Sämtliche Kommentare diesbezüglich unterlasse ich jetzt mal.
Fakt ist aber auch, dass diese moschee nicht auf dem Ground Zero gebaut werden wird sondern IN SEINER NÄHE


----------



## Thoor (14. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Sämtliche Kommentare diesbezüglich unterlasse ich jetzt mal.
> Fakt ist aber auch, dass diese moschee nicht auf dem Ground Zero gebaut werden wird sondern IN SEINER NÄHE



Schon nur das ist respektlos. Warum können die ihre Moschee nicht irgendwo bauen wo man nichtmehr in unmittelbarer Nähe ist? Ist das so schwer? Aber nein, die Moschee MUSS in der Nähe des Ground Zero stehen!


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Sämtliche Kommentare diesbezüglich unterlasse ich jetzt mal.
> Fakt ist aber auch, dass diese moschee nicht auf dem Ground Zero gebaut werden wird sondern IN SEINER NÄHE



Das ist das, was ich mit Feingefühl und Takt meine.
Wenn jetzt Amerika so dich bebaut wäre, dass der einzige noch freie Bauplatz dort wäre.........


----------



## mmeCeliné (14. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Schon nur das ist respektlos.



Was respektlos ist, muss jeder für sich selbst finden, ich für meinen Teil hasse es wenn ich im Sommer richtig coole STYLAHS mit Palitüchern um den hals sehe, während mich der Bauplatz einer Moschee doch ziemlich kalt lässt.


----------



## Thoor (14. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Was respektlos ist, muss jeder für sich selbst finden, ich für meinen Teil hasse es wenn ich im Sommer *richtig coole STYLAHS mit Palitüchern um den hals* sehe, während mich der Bauplatz einer Moschee doch ziemlich kalt lässt.



Dachte das törnt dich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (14. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dachte das törnt dich an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Davon abgesehen das die Dinger einfach eine stil-losigkeit demonstrieren, frage mich immernoch wer eines tages mal meinte "Ey lasst' uns mal schals um den hals hängen! JA IM SOMMER SIEHT DOCH ÜBA GAYL AUS, LAN!" Aber das ist hier nicht thema.


----------



## Gecko93 (14. August 2010)

Ohrensammler hat schon recht.
Und der Vergleich mit der NPD hinkt nicht so sehr, wie euch lieb ist.
Die NPD hat nicht verfassungswidriges getan, sonst wäre sie längst nicht mehr erlaubt.
Und es gibt mit sicherheit auch Teile der NPD die niemals vorhaben, Gewalt einzusetzen.
Ob der Teile nun größer oder kleiner ist, ist egal.
So gibt es auch bei den Muslimen, einen gewaltfreien, und einen gewalttriefenden Teil. Ob diese brutalen Fanatiker jetzt, Nazis oder Islamisten heißen ist unerheblich.
Eine Moschee sollte zumindest in einiger Entfernung zu diesem Kriegschauplatz nicht errichtet werde, allein schon durch die Tatsache, dass sich viele Menschen darüber aufregen, ob nun mit oder ohne Grund.


----------



## Gecko93 (14. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> ich für meinen Teil hasse es wenn ich im Sommer richtig coole STYLAHS mit Palitüchern um den hals sehe, während mich der Bauplatz einer Moschee doch ziemlich kalt lässt.



Ich sehe Goths mit Pentagrammen die keine Satanisten sind.
Ich sehe Punks mit As die nicht wissen, was Anarchie bedeutet.
Ich sehe Metaller mit nordischen Göttersymbolen, die nicht mal wissen, dass es eine nordische Schöpfungsgeschichte gibt.
usw.

Symbole sind heute (fast) immer nurnoch reine Modeerscheinungen. Leider.


----------



## Beckenblockade (14. August 2010)

> Ich sehe Goths mit Pentagrammen die ekine Satanisten sind.
> Ich sehe Punks mit As die nicht wissen, wass Anarchie bedeutet.
> Ich sehe Metaller mit nordischen Göttersymbolen, die nicht mal wissen, das es eine nordische Schöpfungsgeschichte gibt.
> Ich sehe Forenuser, die Pentagramme dem Satanismus zuordnen, ohne zu wissen wofür sie stehen.
> ...


/sign

EDIT:
@Gecko unter mir:
Das Petruskreuz hat auch erstmal mit Satanismus nichts zu tun. ;P
Aber ne, mir ist schon klar worauf du hinaus willst.


----------



## Gecko93 (14. August 2010)

@Beckenblockade: Hey, da hat wer sogar Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Sry, aber das Zeichen musste gerade mal herhalten, nimm das gedrehte Kreuz, oder sonstiges. Gibt ja genug Modealternativen xP.


----------



## Thoor (14. August 2010)

Gecko93 schrieb:


> @Beckenblockade: Hey, da hat wer sogar Ahnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



... das ist keine "kritisiere Modeerscheinungen" Diskussion also bitte...


----------



## mmeCeliné (14. August 2010)

Unglaublich, einige Amerikaner verbrannten auf einer Demonstration gegen den Bau der Moschee bereits Exemplare des Korahns, gott ich hasse dieses volk :')


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. August 2010)

Gecko93 schrieb:


> Ohrensammler hat schon recht.
> Und der Vergleich mit der NPD hinkt nicht so sehr, wie euch lieb ist.
> Die NPD hat nicht verfassungswidriges getan, sonst wäre sie längst nicht mehr erlaubt.
> Und es gibt mit sicherheit auch Teile der NPD die niemals vorhaben, Gewalt einzusetzen.
> ...



Dann will ich auch das du sämtliche Christen als Brutale Fanatiker bezeichnest... oder besser Jeden einzelnen Menschen...


----------



## Jester (14. August 2010)

Gecko93 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohrensammler hat schon recht.
> Und der Vergleich mit der NPD hinkt nicht so sehr, wie euch lieb ist.
> Die NPD hat nicht verfassungswidriges getan, sonst wäre sie längst nicht mehr erlaubt.
> Und es gibt mit sicherheit auch Teile der NPD die niemals vorhaben, Gewalt einzusetzen.
> ...



So Freund Blase, pass ma uff.
Die NPD ist nur deshalb nicht verboten, weil man den braunen Schleim besser überwachen und kontrollieren kann, wenn er z.b. einen jährlichen Geschäftsbericht liefern muss. Die NPD ist und bleibt ein Haufen Vollidioten mit einigen schlauen Köpfen an der Spitze, die gezielt darauf hinarbeiten, unsere Demokratie zu zersetzen. An die ganzen "mäh, Quelle!!11"- Schreier:
Googlet mal fleißig zu dem Thema, auch auf Youtube gibt es eine Menge interessanter Videos dazu.
Und nein, man kann nicht einfach die NPD mit dem Islam vergleichen. 
Die NPD ist durch und durch "falsch", während der Islam eine friedliche Religion ist, die von einigen Schwachmaten zur Kriegsführung missbraucht wird. Und da brauchen wir gar nicht so mit dem Finger drauf zeigen, im Namen des Herrn Jesus Christus ist weit mehr Blut geflossen als im Namen von Mohammed...


----------



## The Paladin (14. August 2010)

Ich glaube dieser Thread wird nimmer lange existieren.

(Gehört zwar nicht zum Thema) Die Symbole von früher werden heute eigentlich wirklich fast nur als Mode verwendet.

Ich bin zwar kein Metaller, aber ich kenne die Schöpfungsgeschichte des Nordens. (Falls es die Geschichte ist wo aus einem Riesen die Welt gebaut wird).

Ich bin zwar kein Punk, aber ich weiß was Anarchie ist (Sollte eigentlich wirklich jeder Wissen)

Ich bin kein Goth, Tja, das wars, ich bin kein Goth ^^

Und noch zum Thema: Jede Gruppierung, jede Religion und jede Politische Partei hat ihre Schatten- und Sonnenseiten. Hört besser auf über den Islam zu diskutieren und diskutiert stattdessen wer den Auftrag zum Moscheebau stattgegeben hat, das würde mich interessieren.

Edit: Im Namen des Kommunismus ist sogar noch mehr Blut geflossen als für meinen Herrn.


----------



## Thoor (14. August 2010)

Hachja wie ich Quellenangabe wie "Alter zieh dir mal Youtube Video xyz rein" liebe... kann ich ja gleich auf Bild Online Recherchen anstellen... 

Und die jetzt lasst mal die Diskussionen über die NPD, darum gehts hier gar nicht...


----------



## Jester (14. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:
			
		

> Hachja wie ich Quellenangabe wie "Alter zieh dir mal Youtube Video xyz rein" liebe... kann ich ja gleich auf Bild Online Recherchen anstellen...
> 
> Und die jetzt lasst mal die Diskussionen über die NPD, darum gehts hier gar nicht...



Tut mir furchtbar Leid, bessere Quelleangaben sind aus dem spärlichen Browser einer IRC-App auf dem Ipod nicht zu machen.
Wenn dir solche Angaben ein so furchtbarer Dorn im Auge sind, werd ich später schönere liefern können, dass versprech ich dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (14. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Tut mir furchtbar Leid, bessere Quelleangaben sind aus dem spärlichen Browser einer IRC-App auf dem Ipod nicht zu machen.
> Wenn dir solche Angaben ein so furchtbarer Dorn im Auge sind, werd ich später schönere liefern können, dass versprech ich dir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein danke, das die NPD Abschaum ist weiss ich selber, aber die Linken sind genau so schlimm und Abschaum von daher echt, ne danke!


----------



## Meriane (14. August 2010)

Die Muslime haben mit dem Terroranschlag genauso wenig zu tun wie die Christen oder Anhänger egal welcher Religion.

Es waren Terroristen! Das sind religiöse Spinner, die ihren Glauben viel zu ernst nehmen und keine anderen akzeptieren.

Der Bau einer Moschee in der Nähe des Ground Zero halte ich prinzipiell nicht für schlecht. Wir sollten doch inzwischen gelernt haben dass Akzeptanz und Toleranz sehr wichtig sind. Jede Religion hat ihr Recht zu bestehen. Und damit gibt es auch ein Recht darauf eine Moschee zu bauen, auch in der Nähe eines Terroranschlags. Es ist ja nicht so, dass das christentum die Staatsreligion in den USA ist. Die Christen haben genauso viele Rechte wie die Muslime.


----------



## Thoor (14. August 2010)

Meriane schrieb:


> Der Bau einer Moschee in der Nähe des Ground Zero halte ich prinzipiell nicht für schlecht. Wir sollten doch inzwischen gelernt haben dass Akzeptanz und Toleranz sehr wichtig sind.



Damit magst du ja Recht haben, aber da fehlt das kleine jedoch sehr sehr wichtige Wörtchen "gegenseitig", solange das nicht möglich ist, bringts eh nichts...


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> ...während der Islam eine friedliche Religion ist, die von einigen Schwachmaten zur Kriegsführung missbraucht wird. Und da brauchen wir gar nicht so mit dem Finger drauf zeigen, im Namen des Herrn Jesus Christus ist weit mehr Blut geflossen als im Namen von Mohammed...



Jep, friedlich und auch sehr emanzipiert und tolerant. Sorry ich hab das übersehen.

Und was nun die Verfehlungen der christlichen Kirchen mit dem Thema zu tun haben weiss ich nicht.
Wenn im Namen des Christentums mehere tausende Muslime umgebracht werden...ich versichere dir, dass ich es genauso geschmacklos finden würden am Tatort eine Kirche zu bauen!


----------



## Ellesmere (14. August 2010)

Hallo ?! Es geht doch hier nicht um eine Diskussion, wer hat die schlechteste Ideologie und hatt die meisten Menschen infolgedessen umgebracht?! Es geht um den Gedanken, wie fühlen sich die Angehörigen?
Und genauso hätten es auch die Araber im osmanischen Reich empfunden , wenn die Christen,nachdem Kreuzzug, in den gebrandmarkten Städten erstmal eine christliche Kirche gebaut hätten.
Oder die Nationalsozialisten eine Gedenkstätte in Bergen -Belsen...
Oder um etwas zeitnaher ...
Wie fänden es die Hinterbliebenen der Loveparade-Opfer, wenn an der Stelle der Veranstalter sein Büro eröffnen würde? 

 Es ist einfach pietätlos!


Genauso seh ich es, wenn nun am Ground Zero eine Moschee geplant ist.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Meriane schrieb:


> Wir sollten doch inzwischen gelernt haben dass Akzeptanz und Toleranz sehr wichtig sind.



Ich finde wir sollten die fragen die dort um ihre Angehörigen trauern.
Wenn die einverstanden sind, halte ich meine dumnme Klappe.
Deen sowas nennt sich Pietät und ist auch ein Teil eines friedlichen Miteinander


----------



## mmeCeliné (14. August 2010)

Ich möchte weiterhin darauf hinweißen, dass die geschehnisse vom 11. September mehr als fraglich sind.


----------



## Ellesmere (14. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich möchte weiterhin darauf hinweißen, dass die geschehnisse vom 11. September mehr als fraglich sind.



Darum geht es in demThread nicht ...


----------



## Beckenblockade (14. August 2010)

> Ich möchte weiterhin darauf hinweißen, dass die geschehnisse vom 11. September mehr als fraglich sind.


Ob du nun hinweißt, hinschwarzt oder hinblaust - diesen ganzen Verschwörungsmist kann man im zugehörigen Thread ausdiskutieren. Hier in diesem Thread sollte eigentlich der Konsens herrschen, dass weder Aliens, noch graue Männer die Türme demoliert haben, sondern Islamistische Terroristen - sonst kann man sich die ganze Diskussion direkt klemmen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich möchte weiterhin darauf hinweißen, dass die geschehnisse vom 11. September mehr als fraglich sind.



Dann ersetzt doch einfach in der Diskussion für dich überall Moschee durch CIA Büro. 
Dann passt es auch für dich.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Mal ein kleines Zitat, das vllt besser ausdrückt was ich meine, als ich es kann:


_"Jim Riches senior macht keineswegs alle Muslime für den Terrorschlag verantwortlich. 
Aber wenn er am Ground Zero, dem einstigen Standort des World Trade Center, seines Sohnes gedenkt, „möchte ich nicht auf eine Moschee schauen“. "_

Welt online


----------



## Valinar (14. August 2010)

Bedenkt man das in den meisten Islamischen Ländern nichtmal Kirchen oder andere Gebetshäuser gebaut werden dürfen...
Und jetzt kommen gleich verschiedene Muslimische Verbände  und Prangern mangelnde Toleranz an.

Da wurden fast 3000 Menschen Ermordet.
Viele Menschen verbinden die Anschläge nunmal mit dem Islam auch wenn die meistens Moslems diese Taten ablehnen.
Ich kann verstehen das viele Angehörige und US-Amerikaner gegen den Bau sind...zumindestens gerade dort.
Es ist einfach taktlos gegenüber den Opfern und Angehörigen.


----------



## Tikume (14. August 2010)

Spiegel.de


----------



## Xondor (14. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> naja was soll man sonst dazu sagen.
> 
> Das wäre so als wenn die NPD eine Aussenstelle in Dachau eröffnet, um zu zeigen wie leid ihnen das alles tut.
> 
> Wenn man selber nicht über ein wenig Empathie und Takt verfügt gibts von mir auch nix in der Richtung.



Mit Empathie hat das nichts zu tun, wenn man von wenigen Ausnahmen nicht auf Viele schließt.

Vielmehr etwas mit Anstand, Bildung, Intelligenz, ...

Nur damit du weißt was du bist.



> Dann ersetzt doch einfach in der Diskussion für dich überall Moschee durch CIA Büro.
> Dann passt es auch für dich.



Interessant, du setzt also den Islam mit einer (in diesem Beispiel) terroristischen Organisation gleich.

Lauf mal schnell ans Telefon und verständige die Polizei, denn sie sind unter uns.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Xondor schrieb:


> Interessant, du setzt also den Islam mit einer (in diesem Beispiel) terroristischen Organisation gleich.
> 
> Lauf mal schnell ans Telefon und verständige die Polizei, denn sie sind unter uns.



??? jetzt wirds wirr. ???

Ich zitiere gerne nochmal auch für dich.
Das ist der Kern. darum gehts:


_"Jim Riches senior macht keineswegs alle Muslime für den Terrorschlag verantwortlich. 
Aber wenn er am Ground Zero, dem einstigen Standort des World Trade Center, seines Sohnes gedenkt, „möchte ich nicht auf eine Moschee schauen“. "_


----------



## mmeCeliné (14. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das ist der Kern. darum gehts:
> 
> 
> _"Jim Riches senior macht keineswegs alle Muslime für den Terrorschlag verantwortlich.
> Aber wenn er am Ground Zero, dem einstigen Standort des World Trade Center, seines Sohnes gedenkt, „möchte ich nicht auf eine Moschee schauen". "_



Sind christliche Kirchen in der nähe von ehemaligen KZs' bzw. Gedenkstätten eigentlich erlaubt?

Ich meine das Christentum hat ungefähr genauso viel mit dem Holocaust zu tun wie der Islam mit dem 11. September


----------



## Xondor (14. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ??? jetzt wirds wirr. ???
> 
> Ich zitiere gerne nochmal auch für dich.
> Das ist der Kern. darum gehts:
> ...



Auch wenn du meinst es gehe nicht "darum", das ändert nichts an deiner Aussage. Ob du darauf eingehen willst oder nicht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Sind christliche Kirchen in der nähe von ehemaligen KZs' bzw. Gedenkstätten eigentlich erlaubt?
> 
> Ich meine das Christentum hat ungefähr genauso viel mit dem Holocaust zu tun wie der Islam mit dem 11. September



Und ICH werde hier wegen dämlicher Vergleiche geflamed!


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Xondor schrieb:


> Auch wenn du meinst es gehe nicht "darum", das ändert nichts an deiner Aussage. Ob du darauf eingehen willst oder nicht.



Was für ne Aussage denn? ich hab mich nur über mmeCelines Verschwörungstheorie lustig gemacht.
Da existiert keine weiter Aussage


----------



## mmeCeliné (14. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> nur über mmeCelines Verschwörungstheorie lustig gemacht.



Schön zusehen wie intollerant auch du bist :')


----------



## Thoor (14. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Sind christliche Kirchen in der nähe von ehemaligen KZs' bzw. Gedenkstätten eigentlich erlaubt?
> 
> Ich meine das Christentum hat ungefähr genauso viel mit dem Holocaust zu tun wie der Islam mit dem 11. September



Sorry bei allem Verständis aber das ist jetzt lächerlich. Obs jetzt ne Verschwörung gab, der Islam HATTE definitiv was mit dem 11. September zu tun, das Christentum mit dem Holocaust aber mal gar nichts...


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Schön zusehen wie intollerant auch du bist :')



Hmm Toleranz bedeutet nicht, alle anderen Ansichten gut zufinden!
Toleranz bedeutet, das jeder seine Meinung frei und unbehindert äußern darf.
Und dass du das darfst dafür steh ich 100% ig

Unabhängig davon ist die "Cia hat den Anschlag ab 09.11. verübt" -Theorie meiner Meinung nach vollkommener Unsinn.
Und Satiere und Ironie sind ein Bestandteil einer Demokratie und einer Meinungsfreiheit und von Toleranz.


----------



## mmeCeliné (14. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Sorry bei allem Verständis aber das ist jetzt lächerlich. Obs jetzt ne Verschwörung gab, der Islam HATTE definitiv was mit dem 11. September zu tun,



& was?


----------



## Thoor (14. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> & was?



1 Satzzeichen, 1 Wort

Congratulation!


----------



## Xondor (14. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Dann ersetzt doch einfach in der Diskussion für dich überall Moschee durch CIA Büro.
> Dann passt es auch für dich.



Diese Aussage.

Wenns sein muss die kurze Erläuterung:

Das setzt den Islam mit einer (im Beispiel) verbrecherischen Organisation gleich. Und beschuldigt damit viele, viele Menschen.

Da du es nicht zu verstehen scheinst (wohl zu kompliziert oder so), muss ich mich zwar nicht entschuldigen, aber ich nehme meine Kritik dennoch zurück. Leuten beizubringen generell etwas tiefer nachzudenken ist sicher nicht mein Ziel hier.


----------



## Valinar (14. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Sind christliche Kirchen in der nähe von ehemaligen KZs' bzw. Gedenkstätten eigentlich erlaubt?
> 
> Ich meine das Christentum hat ungefähr genauso viel mit dem Holocaust zu tun wie der Islam mit dem 11. September



Im gegensatz zum 11.09 wurde der Holocaust nicht im Namen einer Religion Gerechtfertig...


----------



## mmeCeliné (14. August 2010)

Valinar schrieb:


> Im gegensatz zum 11.09 wurde der Holocaust nicht im Namen einer Religion Gerechtfertig...



ein haufen extremisten, die die anschläge angeblich ausgeführt haben


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Xondor schrieb:


> Diese Aussage.
> 
> Wenns sein muss die kurze Erläuterung:
> 
> ...



Hmm ok dann ein wenig Nachdenken. Nicht jede Aussage die sich um drei Ecken irgendwo reininterpretieren läßt ist auch eine solche.
Das ganze war eine ironische Antwort auf eine Verschwörungstheorie. Da bedeutet im Umkherschluss, dass ich den CIA keineswegs für eine Verbrecherorganisation halte (naja zumindest nicht in dem Ausmaß)
und dein ganzes an den Haaren herbeigezogenes Konstrukt ist nix wert.

Was du meinst ist wirklich nicht schwer zu verstehen, es entbehrt im Zusammenhang nur einfach jeder Grundlage.
Vllt kannst du das ja verstehen?


----------



## Meriane (14. August 2010)

Habt ihr schon mal daran gedacht, dass die Muslime auch zu denen gehören die am meisten an diesen Terroranschlägen leiden müssen?

Jeder assoziiert den Islam mit Terror, viele erkennen den Unterschied nicht mehr zwischen Muslimen und Islamisten.

Ihre Religion wird von allen Seitene angegriffen, obwohl sie fast alle friedlich lebende Menschen sind und keinesfalls das vertreten was die Terroristen erreichen wollen.


----------



## mmeCeliné (14. August 2010)

Meriane schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon mal daran gedacht, dass die Muslime auch zu denen gehören die am meisten an diesen Terroranschlägen leiden müssen?
> 
> Jeder assoziiert den Islam mit Terror, viele erkennen den Unterschied nicht mehr zwischen Muslimen und Islamisten.
> 
> Ihre Religion wird von allen Seitene angegriffen, obwohl sie fast alle friedlich lebende Menschen sind und keinesfalls das vertreten was die Terroristen erreichen wollen.



This


----------



## Ellesmere (14. August 2010)

Was hat das mit der Diskussion zutun??? Hier geht es darum, wie sich die Hinterbliebenen fühlen? Hat da keiner von euch Verständnis für??


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. August 2010)

Sie sollten meiner Meinung nach mtanpacken, damit in der Nähe die Moschee gebaut wird um ein Zeichen zu setzen, das die Angehörigen, Christen UND Muslime GEMEINSAM gegen den Terror stehen...


----------



## mmeCeliné (14. August 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Was hat das mit der Diskussion zutun??? Hier geht es darum, wie sich die Hinterbliebenen fühlen? Hat da keiner von euch Verständnis für??



Weil eine Kirche/Synagoge/ What ever IN DER NÄHE ihrer gedänkstätte gebaut werden soll?
Nö.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Meriane schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon mal daran gedacht, dass die Muslime auch zu denen gehören die am meisten an diesen Terroranschlägen leiden müssen?
> 
> Jeder assoziiert den Islam mit Terror, viele erkennen den Unterschied nicht mehr zwischen Muslimen und Islamisten.
> 
> Ihre Religion wird von allen Seitene angegriffen, obwohl sie fast alle friedlich lebende Menschen sind und keinesfalls das vertreten was die Terroristen erreichen wollen.



Friedlich lebende Menschen die ihr Töchter mit 14 zwangsverheiraten, im Fernsehen amerikanischen Soldaten den Kof absägen, ihre Frauen zwingen in Burkas rummzulaufen, ihren Frauen die Nase abschneiden, nach der Schari`a leben, Ehrenmorde begehen, Verbecher steinigen, usw
Ich weiss dass das wenigste, vllt soagr gar nichts davon im Koran steht aber alles passiert um uns herum, grade jetzt.

Und ich weiss nicht, es gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## Xondor (14. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hmm ok dann ein wenig Nachdenken. Nicht jede Aussage die sich um drei Ecken irgendwo reininterpretieren läßt ist auch eine solche.
> Das ganze war eine ironische Antwort auf eine Verschwörungstheorie. Da bedeutet im Umkherschluss, dass ich den CIA keineswegs für eine Verbrecherorganisation halte (naja zumindest nicht in dem Ausmaß)
> und dein ganzes an den Haaren herbeigezogenes Konstrukt ist nix wert.
> 
> ...



Deine Antwort zeigt ja schon wieder, dass du nicht verstehst um was es geht. Oder du bist tatsächlich so defensiv, dass du jetzt neue Ansätze suchst. Da du ja vorgibst zu verstehen und ich dir Schwierigkeit auch nicht sehe, wohl eher letzteres.

Wie dem auch sei, mein "Konstrukt" ist tatsächlich nichts wert. Denn deine Aussage war wirklich nicht so gemeint, wie ich sie interpretiert habe.

Edit:

Hmm nach genauerer Überlegung ist es sehr wohl etwas wert, da es (mir) ja nicht um böse Absichten deinerseits geht, sondern um dein anscheinend unterbewusstes Handeln.


----------



## Ellesmere (14. August 2010)

soviel zum Mitgefühl....
Aber ist vermutlich genauso, nen Schaulustigen nach Verantwortung zu fragen...einfach ein Gefühl, was man nicht kennt ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Friedlich lebende Menschen die ihr Töchter mit 14 zwangsverheiraten, *im Fernsehen amerikanischen Soldaten den Kof absägen*, ihre Frauen zwingen in Burkas rummzulaufen, ihren Frauen die Nase abschneiden, nach der Schari`a leben, Ehrenmorde begehen, Verbecher steinigen, usw
> Ich weiss dass das wenigste, vllt soagr gar nichts davon im Koran steht aber alles passiert um uns herum, grade jetzt.
> 
> Und ich weiss nicht, es gefällt mir nicht.



Ja genau... absolut JEDER Muslime auf der GANZEN Welt handelt GENAU SO...

Übrigens das Fett markierte ist sowieso schon wieder die absolute Höhe...
Schon allein genau das als irgendwas vielleicht in deiner Unkenntnis nicht nachprüfbar, im Koran stehend zu bezeichnen...
Das wird langsam echt lächerlich von dir...
Ich mein... ehrlich... was denkst du dir da?

Meinst du die ganze Scheiße ernst oder willst du dich hier nur aufspielen, weil es dir Spaß macht die Leute irgendwie aufzuwiegeln?
Das grenzt ja schon fast an Volksverhetzung...


----------



## Ellesmere (14. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja genau... absolut JEDER Muslime auf der GANZEN Welt handelt GENAU SO...
> 
> Übrigens das Fett markierte ist sowieso schon wieder die absolute Höhe...
> *Schon allein genau das als irgendwas vielleicht in deiner Unkenntnis nicht nachprüfbar, im Koran stehend zu bezeichnen...*
> ...



Joa - du hast aber schon seinen Text gelesen??


> Friedlich lebende Menschen die ihr Töchter mit 14 zwangsverheiraten, im Fernsehen amerikanischen Soldaten den Kof absägen, ihre Frauen zwingen in Burkas rummzulaufen, ihren Frauen die Nase abschneiden, nach der Schari`a leben, Ehrenmorde begehen, Verbecher steinigen, usw
> *Ich weiss dass das wenigste, vllt soagr gar nichts davon im Koran steht *aber alles passiert um uns herum, grade jetzt.
> 
> Und ich weiss nicht, es gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja genau... absolut JEDER Muslime auf der GANZEN Welt handelt GENAU SO...
> 
> Übrigens das Fett markierte ist sowieso schon wieder die absolute Höhe...
> Schon allein genau das als irgendwas vielleicht in deiner Unkenntnis nicht nachprüfbar, im Koran stehend zu bezeichnen...
> Das wird langsam echt lächerlich von dir...



Lies genau und du wirst sehen dass ich schrieb, dass es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit NICHT im Koran steht!

Und nein nicht JEDER auf der GANZEN Welt so, aber lass doch mal die Nachrichtend er letzten 10 Jahre Revue passieren.
Wieviel Greultaten von Hindus oder Buddisten kommen dir dabei in den Sinn?


----------



## mmeCeliné (14. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Meinst du die ganze Scheiße ernst oder willst du dich hier nur aufspielen, weil es dir Spaß macht die Leute irgendwie aufzuwiegeln?
> Das grenzt ja schon fast an Volksverhetzung...



Es grenzt nicht nur daran..


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. August 2010)

Er impliziert damit allerdings sehr wohl das es darin stehen könnte...
Auch wenn er großkotzig irgendwas davon brabbelt das er irgendwas wüsste...


----------



## Meriane (14. August 2010)

Die Religion ist aber nur ein Teil der Kultur und kann für solche Taten, wie Ohrensammler sie beschreibt nicht verantwortlich gemacht werden


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Lies genau und du wirst sehen dass ich schrieb, dass es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit NICHT im Koran steht!
> 
> Und nein nicht JEDER auf der GANZEN Welt so, aber lass doch mal die Nachrichtend er letzten 10 Jahre Revue passieren.
> Wieviel Greultaten von Hindus oder Buddisten kommen dir dabei in den Sinn?



Mir kommen sehr viel mehr von Christen in den Sinn...
Aber und aber tausende Morde aus niedrigen Beweggründen, Hunger, Krankheit...und noch unaussprechlicheres was wir uns alleine gegenseitig antun...


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Er impliziert damit allerdings sehr wohl das es darin stehen könnte...
> Auch wenn er großkotzig irgendwas davon brabbelt das er irgendwas wüsste...



Siehst du ich weiss was ich nicht wiess.

Ich weiss nur sehr rudimentär was im Koran steht und ich gehe davon aus, dass es ein friedliches Buch ist.
Und gleichzeitig muss ich mir immer und immer wieder von solche Greutaten hören. 
Da passt was nicht zusammen und trotzdem passiert es.



Und mmeCeline geh doch mal in einen islamischen Staat und lebe dort ein paar Jahre als Frau.
Das ist bestimmt spannend


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Mir kommen sehr viel mehr von Christen in den Sinn...
> Aber und aber tausende Morde aus niedrigen Beweggründen, Hunger, Krankheit...und noch unaussprechlicheres was wir uns alleine gegenseitig antun...



Und siehst du mich hier irgendwo die christliche Kirche in Schutz nehmen ??
Nur die ist hier grade nicht das Thema oder ?


----------



## Ellesmere (14. August 2010)

@ selor Während du etwas von davon "brabbelst" das alle im Sinne der Völkerverständigung mit anpacken sollen ... Was ist mit deinem Verständnis? Was hälst Du davon, das tausende ihre Angehörigen verloren haben ? Fehlt ihnen das Verständnis ? Ich denke schon ... und darum gehts - nicht wer was verbockt hat.

Mal abgesehen davon, wer Schuld hat : "Es geht hier nicht um den Islam oder das Christentum , noch irgendeine Glaubensrichtung" hier gehts um Menschlichkeit .


----------



## Xondor (14. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Siehst du ich weiss was ich nicht wiess.
> 
> Ich weiss nur sehr rudimentär was im Koran steht und ich gehe davon aus, dass es ein friedliches Buch ist.
> Und gleichzeitig muss ich mir immer und immer wieder von solche Greutaten hören.
> ...



Warum gehst du nicht dorthin, ich wette dein Bild wird sich drastischer ändern als Celines.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Xondor schrieb:


> Warum gehst du nicht dorthin, ich wette dein Bild wird sich drastischer ändern als Celines.



Ich fürchte auch. Spätestens bei der ersten öffentlichen Hinrichtung einer Frau die Fremdgegangen ist.


----------



## skyline930 (14. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ist das eine Moschee mit angeschlossenem Flugplatz?
> Dann hätten sie es das nächste mal nicht so weit.



1. Epic.
2. Völlig meine Meinung.

Ich will nicht jeden Muslimen als Terroristen betiteln, aber die Moschee am Ground Zero ist mMn eine Frechheit. Am Ground Zero sollte höchtens ein Denkmal gebaut werden, wenn überhaupt etwas.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und siehst du mich hier irgendwo die christliche Kirche in Schutz nehmen ??
> Nur die ist hier grade nicht das Thema oder ?



Du tust hier allerdings so als wären ausschließlich der Islam und seine Anhänger die Ausgeburt der Hölle...



Ellesmere schrieb:


> Während du etwas von davon "brabbelst" das alle im Sinne der Völkerverständigung mit anpacken sollen ... Was ist mit deinem Verständnis? Was hälst Du davon, das tausende ihre Angehörigen verloren haben ? Fehlt ihnen das Verständnis ? Ich denke schon ... und darum gehts - nicht wer was verbockt hat



Was ich davon halte? Das war scheiße keine Frage... aber man sollte sich deswegen nicht in Hass und Gewalt verlieren... sondern ein positives Zeichen setzen, ein Zeichen das auch das Andenken ALLER ehrt und es nicht mit weiterem Blut beschmutz.

Schon garnicht sollten irgendwelche Leute, die absolut garnichts damit zu tun haben und absolut keine Ahnung haben sich in Gewalt und Hass verlieren, wie es hier von einigen demonstriert wird...


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Du tust hier allerdings so als wären ausschließlich der Islam und seine Anhänger die Ausgeburt der Hölle...



Tu ich nicht!
Ich versuche beim Thema zu bleiben
Und das ist das Thema .

Jede Form von religös verbrämter Gewalt ist Dreck. JEDE!


----------



## Ellesmere (14. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Du tust hier allerdings so als wären ausschließlich der Islam und seine Anhänger die Ausgeburt der Hölle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer beschmutzt denn was mit Blut??


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es geht doch noch immer um die Frage, ob eine Moschee am GZ gebaut werden sollte?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Wenn ihr mich schon für ein intolerantes Miststück haltet dann versuch ichs halt nochmal mit einem Zitat:

Amnesty International:

_Dies ist die Theorie. Ob der Islam in der Praxis mit Demokratie und Menschenrechten vereinbar ist, zeigt ein Blick auf jene Staaten, die sich in ihrem Selbstverständnis oder ihrem Rechtswesen ausdrücklich auf islamische Werte beziehen. Hier bietet sich ein ernüchterndes Bild, denn in diesen Staaten werden die Menschenrechte vielfach missachtet. Körperstrafen oder Bekleidungsvorschriften für Frauen werden von Fundamentalisten als Bekenntnis zum Islam betrachtet und nötigenfalls mit Gewalt durchgesetzt. Die Gewaltanwendung stößt jedoch in der islamischen Welt auf Kritik - außer in wenigen fundamentalistischen Bewegungen wie etwa den saudi-arabischen Wahabiten._

Amnesty


----------



## skyline930 (14. August 2010)

Naja, ich weiß relativ wenig über den Islam, aber ist nicht der Handlungsgrund der ganzen "Heiligen Krieger" (oder einfacher: der islamischen Terroristen) [&#8364;: Und als was sich sehr viele der muslimischen, männlichen Bevölkerung sehen!], dass sie den Koran (den man sehr, sehr, sehr unterschiedliche interpretieren kann) so verstehen dass sie die Ungläubigen vernichten müssen, oder so etwas ähnliches? Und es soll dann eine Moschee für eben diese Leute an der Stelle gebaut haben an der sie einen Massenmord begangen haben? Ich glaub mir kommt mein Frühstück hoch.


----------



## mmeCeliné (14. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Amnesty International:



Sagt halt alles


----------



## shadow24 (14. August 2010)

habt ihr eigentlich gelesen das der Artikel vom 26.05. dieses Jahres ist?die sache ist beschlossen und fertig....und ausserdem hat wohl niemand richtig den Artikel von thor gelesen,denn da steht ganz ausdrücklich:
Das Projekt zweier islamischer Organisationen sieht vor, ein Gemeindezentrum *zwei Strassenzüge neben dem Ort des Terrorakts* vom 11. September 2001 zu errichten.


also es wird NICHTS auf dem Ground Zero gebaut bisher,sondern daneben...also steckt eure Säbel wieder ein....es wurde demokratisch in einer Sitzung entschieden und gut.es dient als Völkerverständigung.


----------



## Seph018 (14. August 2010)

Hachja, ich denke auch man sollte da keine Moschee bauen, denn genau wie alle anderen Religionen sollte sich der Islam nicht noch weiter ausbreiten. Was gutes kommt bei Religionen ja eh nie raus.


----------



## mmeCeliné (14. August 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also es wird NICHTS auf dem Ground Zero gebaut bisher,sondern daneben...also steckt eure Säbel wieder ein....es wurde demokratisch in einer Sitzung entschieden und gut.es dient als Völkerverständigung.



Wie ich zu anfang der Diskussion sagte,
dennoch protestieren tausende Amerikaner dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (14. August 2010)

Die Islamischen Staaten haben ja ihre eigenen Menschrechte Definiert. 
Wahrscheinlich ist Amnesty International auch nur eine Verschwörung für dich...


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Wie ich zu anfang der Diskussion sagte,
> dennoch protestieren tausende Amerikaner dagegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Baubeginn soll am Jahrestag des 09.11. sein!!!

Naaaaaa.fällt was auf ??

Welt online:

_Am zehnten Jahrestag des Terror-Anschlags vom 11. September 2001 sollen die Arbeiten an dem 15-stöckigen muslimischen Gotteshaus beginnen_

Welt online




@ Valinar
Danke


----------



## shadow24 (14. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> dennoch protestieren tausende Amerikaner dagegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und das ist ihr gutes recht in einer demokratie...wahrscheinlich sind da viele angehörige bei,die beim anschlag familienmitglieder verloren haben.da kann ich das durchaus verstehen


----------



## skyline930 (14. August 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also es wird NICHTS auf dem Ground Zero gebaut bisher,sondern daneben...also steckt eure Säbel wieder ein....es wurde demokratisch in einer Sitzung entschieden und gut.es dient als Völkerverständigung.



Trotzdem sehe ich (also ich persönlich, nicht ihr, ich, meine Meinung, die nicht zwingend eure sein muss) das ganze einfach als eine Provokation, wir haben euch weggebombt, jetzt kommen wir noch zu euch um euch endgültig auszulachen.


----------



## mmeCeliné (14. August 2010)

Valinar schrieb:


> Klar Menschenrechte sind ja net so euer ding...
> Die Islamischen haben ja auch ihre eigenen Definiert



Menschenrechte? USA?

Ja da sind die ja ganz weit vorne, Todesstrafe aber wenigstens verschiffen sie angebliche Terroristen nach Cuba, Urlaub und so


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Menschenrechte? USA?
> 
> Ja da sind die ja ganz weit vorne, Todesstrafe aber wenigstens verschiffen sie angebliche Terroristen nach Cuba, Urlaub und so



Nun ja wenn ich wählen müsste, jetzt mal rein auf die Menschenrechte bezogen, glaube ich würde ich lieber in den USA wohnen als im Irak....und du?


----------



## skyline930 (14. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ja da sind die ja ganz weit vorne, Todesstrafe aber wenigstens verschiffen sie angebliche Terroristen nach Cuba, Urlaub und so



Toll, mal wieder das Standardbeispiel, als ob Todesstrafe nur die USA hat. Aber du wirst ja wohl hoffentlich zustimmen das es bei denen Muslimen in solchen Sachen doch etwas krasser zugeht, oder?


----------



## Thoor (14. August 2010)

Was ich einfach nicht verstehen kann ist, wenn ihr schon mit dem 2. Weltkrieg kommen wollt, das ihr die Muslime noch in Schutzt nehmt (klingt jetzt doof aber ihr wisst was ich meine)... Ich meine deren "Kultur & Religion" war mehr oder weniger für den Tod von vielen 1000 Menschen verantwortlich. Und ihr nehmt sie in Schutz. Schon klar können 80% der Muslime nichts dafür aber 80% der Deutschen können auch nichts für den Holocaust, aber gewisse Leute stellen jeden der eine Meinung hat die einem nicht gefällt an die Wand und bezeichnen ihn als Nazionalsozialsten, Rassisten, Volksverhetzer, Faschisten und weiss ich nicht was alles...

Und hier gings auch nie um eine Diskussion Links/Rechts ihr Helden... es geht nur darum das an einem Ort an dem viele Menschen, Mütter, Väter, Söhne, Töchter gestorben sind aufgrund einer Religion die irgendein paar bekloppte Fanatiker dazu gebracht hat ein Flugzeug zu klauen und es in ein Gebäude zu fliegen. Und jetzt will DIESE Religion da noch ihren Tempel aufstellen... Ich glaube wenn chirstliche Fanatiker ein Flugzeug in ein isamisches Gebäude in einem islamischen Land lenken würde wäre eh schon ein Weltkrieg ausgebrochen... Das dann noch Christen auf die Idee kommen am Ort dieser Tragödie ihren Tempel zu errichten, ich glaube dann wäre das Ende der Menschheit nahe...

Aber ich klink mich hier mal aus, ich habe den Thread eröffnet in der Hoffnung auf eine sinnvolle Diskussion und nicht auf haltlose Beleidigungen, Verschwörungstheorien, lächerliche Vergleiche und bashing von Leuten mit anderen Meinungen.

Aber danke, ihr habt einmal mehr bewiesen das auf buffed.de eine gemässigte Diskussion nichtmal eine Seite möglich ist!


----------



## mmeCeliné (14. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nun ja wenn ich wählen müsste, jetzt mal rein auf die Menschenrechte bezogen, glaube ich würde ich lieber in den USA wohnen als im Irak....und du?



Wenn ich wählen müsste zwischen Krebs und AIDS.. ein Glück muss ich nicht wählen, verstehst du?


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Wenn ich wählen müsste zwischen Krebs und AIDS.. ein Glück muss ich nicht wählen, verstehst du?



eher zwischen ner Grippe und Aids würde ich sagen (bitte immer nur bezogen auf die Menschenrechte!!!)


----------



## mmeCeliné (14. August 2010)

@Thoor, Politik/Relligions-Diskussionen in Foren, oder allgemein dem Internet was hast du erwartet


----------



## Thoor (14. August 2010)

Nur noch bevor ich endgütlig weg bin:

Ich finds lustig wie hier gewisse Leute gegen die USA hetzen... Die USA ist sicher nicht der perfekte Staat, aber sie haben schon viel durchmachen müssen und ich finde es geschmackslos und pietätlos in einem Thread wo es um den schlimmsten Terroranschlag der Geschichte geht gegen die Opfernation zu hetzen... Jedes Land hat seine Fehler, obs jetzt die USA, Deutschland, Irak, die Schweiz oder China ist...


----------



## Laz0rgun (14. August 2010)

> eher zwischen ner Grippe und Aids würde ich sagen (bitte immer nur bezogen auf die Menschenrechte!!!)



Wenn du eine Frau bist stimmts wohl, sonst passt der Vergleich Krebs - Aids, wobei Krebs = Amerika weil nicht so schlimm da heilbar (meistens).

Das "heilbar" ist im Bezug auf das "nicht so schlimm" zu sehen, nicht dass die mangelnden Menschenrechte in Amerika wie durch meine Aussage anscheinend suggeriert irgendwie "geheilt" werden könnten oder so...


----------



## Thoor (14. August 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Krebs = Amerika weil nicht so schlimm da heilbar (meistens).



Danke Kollege, du hast den Vogel endgültig abgeschossen....


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Aber danke, ihr habt einmal mehr bewiesen das auf buffed.de eine gemässigte Diskussion nichtmal eine Seite möglich ist!



Schade ich finde die Diskussion, abgesehen von einigen dusseligen Vergleichen ganz spannend. Eigentlich klar, dass bei einem solchen Thema die Meinungen weit auseinander und hoch hergehen.
Das ist ja grade das interessante.

Also hiergeblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immerhin ist sie noch offen. das ist doch ein Zeichen oder

Die Mods raufen sich bestimmt schon die Haare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (14. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Danke Kollege, du hast den Vogel endgültig abgeschossen....





np


----------



## Valinar (14. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Menschenrechte? USA?
> 
> Ja da sind die ja ganz weit vorne, Todesstrafe aber wenigstens verschiffen sie angebliche Terroristen nach Cuba, Urlaub und so



Was hat bitte Amnesty International mit der USA zutun?
Die wird ja von Amnesty International mit am meisten Kritisiert.


Immerhin werden die angeblich Terroristen nicht gleich in den USA über den haufen geschossen.
In manch einem Islamischen Land reicht ja ein Kreuz um den Hals...ach ist ja ohnehin verboten dort sowas zu tragen.
Ist man ja dann selbst schuld...
Und die Todesstafe ist ja in fast jedem Islamischen Land noch in Kraft und wird auch ausgeführt.
Steinigung...sehr Human.
War schön als ich in Saudi Arabien geschäftlich unterwegs war und ich trotzdem von einigen Netten Leuten angehalten wurde wenigstens ein Kopftuch zu tragen damit ich niemanden Provoziere.
Frauenrechte sind im übrigen mein größter Kritikpunkt an den Islamischen Ländern.


----------



## shadow24 (14. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Aber danke, ihr habt einmal mehr bewiesen das auf buffed.de eine gemässigte Diskussion nichtmal eine Seite möglich ist!




naja,was hast du denn gedacht was bei diesem thema passiert wo religions/politik-themen zu 99% hier bei buffed geschlossen werden müssen?(1 % wird von den mods übersehen)


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Frau bist stimmts wohl,



Reicht das nicht ? immerhin 50% der Menschheit


----------



## Laz0rgun (14. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Reicht das nicht ? immerhin 50% der Menschheit





Hab ich irgendwo gesagt das ich dass nicht schlimm finde? Nein? Also! Sollte nur der Vergleich sein, dass bei den Frauenrechten die USA den meisten islamisch geprägten Ländern weit vorraus ist.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendwo gesagt das ich dass nicht schlimm finde? Nein? Also! Sollte nur der Vergleich sein, dass bei den Frauenrechten die USA den meisten islamisch geprägten Ländern weit vorraus ist.



Ich würde sogar in Bezug auf Frauen das Wort Menschenrechte in vielen islamischen Saaten nicht mal erwähnen wollen.


----------



## skyline930 (14. August 2010)

Jungs wir driften vom Thema ab.


----------



## mmeCeliné (14. August 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Jungs wir driften vom Thema ab.



Schon seit acht seiten, ja


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Jungs wir driften vom Thema ab.



Ja und nein.

Warum soviele ein Problem mit besagter Moschee haben hat natürlich einen Hintergrund.
Wären alle der Ansicht, dass es sich nur um eine paar Terroristen gehandelt hätte, die von den Vertretern ihrer Religion einhellig und nachdrücklich geächtet wurden, würde auch die Diskussion in Amerika anders laufen.
Aber es ist ja nicht so, das seit 9/11 nichts mehr in der Richtung passiert wäre. Nur halt nicht so spektakulär. 
Und da muss ein genauere Blick auf den Islam schon zulässig sein.


----------



## skyline930 (14. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Warum soviele ein Problem mit besagter Moschee haben hat natürlich einen Hintergrund.
> Wären alle der Ansicht, dass es sich nur um eine paar Terroristen gehandelt hätte, die von den Vertretern ihrer Religion einhellig und nachdrücklich geächtet wurden, würde auch die Diskussion in Amerika anders laufen.
> Aber es ist ja nicht so, das seit 9/11 nichts mehr in der Richtung passiert wäre. Nur halt nicht so spektakulär.
> Und da muss ein genauere Blick auf den Islam schon zulässig sein.



Klar, aber nicht so genau das wir schon seit 2 Seiten über die teils fehlenden Menschrechte im Islam im einzelnen diskutieren müssen. Aber im Rest - völlig deiner Meinung.


----------



## Shaila (14. August 2010)

Habe den Thread jetzt mal grob überflogen. Generell muss ich Ohrensammler zustimmen. Warum muss die Moschee denn genau dahin oder in der Nähe gebaut werden ? Wieso denn ? Ist doch egal mit welchen Absichten und ob es eigentlich okay ist oder eben nicht. Es geht nach wie vor darum, was die Angehörigen empfinden. Ich finde es gehört einfach nicht und fertig. Das hat überhaupt nichts damit zu tun, dass man alle über einen Kamm schert.

Bin mal gespannt wie lange sich die Menschheit noch wegen Religionen zofft, würde mich nicht wundern, wenn deswegen nochmal ein Krieg ausbricht. Wahrscheinlich als vorgeschobener Grund dann aber. Mal ehrlich, immer dieser ganze Religionenmist. Ich habe nichts gegen Gläubige, wer an etwas glauben will, der soll glauben. Aber zum Glauben brauche ich keine Religion. Ich kann auch so glauben. Ich finde der christliche sowie der moslimische Glauben sind total überholt und nicht mehr zeitgerecht.


----------



## The Paladin (14. August 2010)

Ok, um mal etwas klarzustellen (Und um zum Thema zurückzukehren)

In der nähe des Ground Zero wird eine Moschee gebaut, dagegen kann nur ein Mega MEGA Protest der Amerikaner was dagegen tun
Am Ground Zero wird vorerst nix gebaut (Schiff gefunden aus dem 18ten Jahrhundert)
Ich persönlich mag es nicht das es Radikale Muslime gibt. Aber ansonsten sind die meisten Muslime recht okay und sind treue Freunde wenn man sich ihre Freundschaft verdient hat.
Radikale Muslime entstehen dort, wo Armut und Hunger herrscht. Einen Ausweg erhoffen sich viele Muslime in dem sie ihre Söhne oder sich selbst zu den Taliban schicken. Denn dort gibt es etwas zu essen und sie kriegen eine (Streng nach dem Koran und den Zielen der Taliban) gerichtete Ausbildung. (So habe ich es im Fernsehen gesehen, so hat es mir mein Religionslehrer erzählt und so hat es mir ein Mitarbeiter der Kirchenzeitung Missio gesagt der schon öfters in Afrika und Arabien war + Vietnam).

Das was jetzt kommt ist nicht meine Meinung, sondern die meines Vaters:

Die (Amerikaner, UNO usw.) sollen alle Truppen abziehen, sollen doch alle ihre Probleme selbst lösen, es wird zwar Blutig, dauert aber nicht lange.


----------



## skyline930 (14. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Radikale Muslime entstehen dort, wo Armut und Hunger herrscht. Einen Ausweg erhoffen sich viele Muslime in dem sie ihre Söhne oder sich selbst zu den Taliban schicken. Denn dort gibt es etwas zu essen und sie kriegen eine (Streng nach dem Koran und den Zielen der Taliban) gerichtete Ausbildung. (So habe ich es im Fernsehen gesehen, so hat es mir mein Religionslehrer erzählt und so hat es mir ein Mitarbeiter der Kirchenzeitung Missio gesagt der schon öfters in Afrika und Arabien war + Vietnam).



Das ist ja eben das Problem wieso es soviel Geschrei um das Thema gibt: Es sind eben nicht nur die von Armut zu den Taliban getriebenen, sondern die meisten sind die wahnsinnigen Fanatiker, die sich als Heilige Krieger Allahs gegen die Ungläubigen sehen! Und dann soll an dieser Stelle eine Moschee gebaut werden, das ist ja die kranke Ironie an der Sache, und der Grund wieso sich die meisten so aufregen. Es ist ja klar das nicht alle Muslime eben diese Fanatiker sind, aber dennoch verbinden die Menschen mit Islam eben Terrorismus, fakt. 



The schrieb:


> Die (Amerikaner, UNO usw.) sollen alle Truppen abziehen, sollen doch alle ihre Probleme selbst lösen, es wird zwar Blutig, dauert aber nicht lange.



Da muss ich zustimmen, ich werd jeden Tag sauer wenn ich höre das Soldaten sterben, die aber an dem ganzen eigentlich ja nicht beteiligt sind. Vorallem da die Leute die dort an der Macht sind eben einfach keinen Frieden wollen, oder so scheint es zumindest. Von mir aus sollen die sich da alle wegen ihrer Religion abschlachten, ist ihre Sache, aber wenn dafür nicht Familien in der ganzen Welt zerrissen werden!


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. August 2010)

So langsam dreht sich mir echt der Mage um O_o


----------



## Laz0rgun (14. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> So langsam dreht sich mir echt der Mage um O_o





Solange es nicht der Magen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. August 2010)

Und wisst ihr was, an all dem sind die Illuminati Schuld


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. August 2010)

Ich finde es nicht schlimm das die da eine Moschee hinstellen, was mich wirklich stört ist das die Menschen gleich wieder mit dem Schubladendenken anfangen und jeden Muslim als Terroristen bezeichnen. :/
Aber so sind Menschen nun mal, fühlen sich überlegen sind aber doof wie scheiße. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






The schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Punk, aber ich weiß was Anarchie ist (Sollte eigentlich wirklich jeder Wissen)


Nur aus reiner interesse, wie definierst du Anarchie?


----------



## The Paladin (15. August 2010)

Anarchie bedeutet richtig übersetzt "Herrscherlos" die meisten aber denken es bedeutet "Gesetzlos". Anarchisten beugen sich keiner höheren Macht, sondern sie sind selbst ihre eigenen "Herrscher".

Na? Hab ich es gut erklärt? Oder kommt gleich eine Verbesserung?

Edit: Besser gesagt, sie beugen sich keiner staatlichen Gewalt (Was sie aber müssen wenn sie in einer Demokratie leben)


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. August 2010)

Klingt ganz annehmbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, ich frag nur, weil viele unter Anarchie einfach nur Chaos verstehn, so wie es halt oft in den Medien genutzt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Klingt ganz annehmbar.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, solange es gierige und egoistiche Leute gibt wirds auch keine Anarchie geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Menschen sind gleich, egal wo sie sind oder leben...

Ich will keine Kirche wegen den lauten Glocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Moschee wird wohl keinen irgendwie beeinträchtigen...


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Klingt ganz annehmbar.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da der Mensch eben ein Mensch ist, bedeutet Anarchie zwar nicht Chaos, führt aber in der Regel zu einem solchen, zumindest wenn die Anzahl der Beteiligten größer wird.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. August 2010)

Es gab einige funktionierde anarchistische Länder, welche alle aus dem selben Grund die Anarchie verloren haben: Angriffe von außerhalb des Landes.


----------



## The Paladin (15. August 2010)

Es wird eigentlich nie Anarchie geben, da Menschen soziale Wesen sind die sich automatisch einen "stärkeren" Menschen Unterordnen und seine Befehle befolgen. Das heißt es gibt immer einen "Herrscher", sei es auch nur der Boss einer Gruppe von Anarchisten. (Wenn es nur einen einzigen Anführer gibt der das Sagen hat, nennt man es Diktatur)

Edit: Wenn dich schon die Kirchenglocken stören, warte nur bis du den Gesang des Muezzins (Schreibt man es so?) hörst. Er weckt dich 100 % auf, ich finde aber den Muezzin Gesang irgendwie cool, ist schön beruhigend.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Es gab einige funktionierde anarchistische Länder, welche alle aus dem selben Grund die Anarchie verloren haben: Angriffe von außerhalb des Landes.



Hmm das würde mich interessieren ist aber hier definitiv off topic würdest du mir im Nachtschwärmer drauf antworten welche Länder ?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Es gab einige funktionierde anarchistische Länder, welche alle aus dem selben Grund die Anarchie verloren haben: Angriffe von außerhalb des Landes.



Machtgeile Herrscher nutzen sowas schamlos aus...


Naja, ich erwarte erst ne Anarchie, wenn sich alle wegen Öl etc. zugebombt haben und Einsicht zeigen...


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. August 2010)

Ich glaube dass eine Diskussion (auch wenn sie spannend ist) über Anarchie, in diesem Thread falsch ist oder ?


----------



## The Paladin (15. August 2010)

Der Thread wird sowieso irgendwann zugemacht, da war viel rumgeflame über Religion und Politik. Da macht dieses bisschen über Anarchie quatschen auch nicht viel ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Der Thread wird sowieso irgendwann zugemacht, da war viel rumgeflame über Religion und Politik. Da macht dieses bisschen über Anarchie quatschen auch nicht viel ^^



Nunja, keinen stört die Moschee durch irgendwas, nur manche meinen eben, dass ihre nationalistische Moral das einzig richtige ist...


----------



## Shaila (15. August 2010)

Anarchie ist im momentanen gesellschaftlichen Stand nicht umsetzbar und führt unweigerlich zu Chaos. Das mal am Rande.

Und nochmal, nur weil jemand sagt, dass er gegen einen Bau einer Moschee an Ground Zero ist, heißt das NICHT, dass man alle über einen Kamm schärt, begreift das doch. Es geht um die Angehörigen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nunja, keinen stört die Moschee durch irgendwas...



Das hab ich nciht verstanden ?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das hab ich nciht verstanden ?


Nunja, wer nimmt Schaden an sowas? (außer moralischen)


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nunja, wer nimmt Schaden an sowas? (außer moralischen)



hmmm denk doch mal nach.... wer könnte wohl Schaden nehmen

Ich helf dir mal mit nem Zitat

""Stoppt die Monster-Moschee", forderten unlängst Angehörige der "9/11"-Opfer in einer Demonstration am geplanten Standort"

Welt online

die vielleicht, die um ihre Angehörigen trauern??


----------



## Shaila (15. August 2010)

Die Frage ist immer noch: Warum genau da ? Niemand würde was sagen, wenn sie die Moschee sonst wo hinpflanzen würden, aber nein, es MUSS genau da sein. Warum frage ich mich ? Das sind so momente wo ich mir an den Kopf fasse. Wer sind denn da die Intoleranten ? Die, die die Moschee auf biegen und brechen doch dorthin bauen wollen,trotz klagen der Angehörigen, oder die Angehörigen ? Und dann noch mit gut gemeinter Absicht argumentieren, wenn es die Angehörigen überhaupt nicht wollen...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> hmmm denk doch mal nach.... wer könnte wohl Schaden nehmen
> 
> Ich helf dir mal mit nem Zitat
> 
> ...


Man sollte nach 9 Jahren einsehen, dass es weiterlaufen muss. Sie glauben ja, dank den Medien, dass sich fast alle Muslime über 9/11 gefreut haben.

Es sterben im Ausland viele Unschuldige dank Amerika...das is denen egal...


Das würde die Beziehung zw. Amerika und den Muslimen verbessern, aber die eigene Trauer ist eben viel wichtiger...


----------



## Thoor (15. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nunja, keinen stört die Moschee durch irgendwas, nur manche meinen eben, dass ihre nationalistische Moral das einzig richtige ist...



Falls du dich auf die am Ground Zero beziehst: Doch die Angehörigen von den Opfern wird es massiv stören... Anonsten habe ich nichts gegen Moscheen, nur die Minarette müssen nicht unbedingt sein...


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das würde die Beziehung zw. Amerika und den Muslimen verbessern...



Das sieht aktuell eher nicht danach aus.


----------



## mmeCeliné (15. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Falls du dich auf die am Ground Zero beziehst: Doch die Angehörigen von den Opfern wird es massiv stören... Anonsten habe ich nichts gegen Moscheen, nur die Minarette müssen nicht unbedingt sein...



Weil die ja auch höher sind als die anderen Wolkenkratzer in der umgebung?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das sieht aktuell eher nicht danach aus.



Glaube auch...is wohl eher ne lose, lose Situation...


No Moschee: Muslime böse

Moschee: Angehörige böse




Müsste nen Kompromiss geben...nunja, ich persönlich wära klar dafür, leider widerspricht es der Moral einiger Amerikaner...


----------



## Thoor (15. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Müsste nen Kompromiss geben...nunja, ich persönlich wära klar dafür, leider widerspricht es der Moral einiger Amerikaner...



Nicht nur einiger... aber was mich grade echt schokiert hat, ich hab ne alte TV Aufzeichnung von nem Schweizer TV Sender gesehen zum Thema Ausländeranteil und son Zeuch... Da hat ne Linke Politikerin gesagt "In Jugendtreff xyz sind 40% Schweizer, das ist im Schnitt mit anderen Jugendtreffs eher viel und somit völlig in Ordnung" Jetzt ist es also in Ordnung in seinem eigenen Land eine Minderheit zu sein o.O Ich meine versteht mich jetzt nicht falsch aber W-T-F


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> leider widerspricht es der Moral einiger Amerikaner...



es widerspricht nicht der Moral sondern den Gefühlen einiger Amerikaner und zwar der Amerikaner die dort Familienangehörige verloren haben.
Ist das wirklich so schwer nachzuvollziehen?


----------



## Thoor (15. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> es widerspricht nicht der Moral sondern den Gefühlen einiger Amerikaner und zwar der Amerikaner die dort Familienangehörige verloren haben.
> Ist das wirklich so schwer nachzuvollziehen?



Ich glaube nicht das es schwer nachzuvollziehen ist... aber die ganze Gesellschaft heute ist dermassen auf "Political Correctness" ausgelegt das selbst in diesem Fall lieber gekuscht wird um ja nicht aufzufallen... Ist irgendwie schade eigentlich...


----------



## Shaila (15. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nicht nur einiger... aber was mich grade echt schokiert hat, ich hab ne alte TV Aufzeichnung von nem Schweizer TV Sender gesehen zum Thema Ausländeranteil und son Zeuch... Da hat ne Linke Politikerin gesagt "In Jugendtreff xyz sind 40% Schweizer, das ist im Schnitt mit anderen Jugendtreffs eher viel und somit völlig in Ordnung" Jetzt ist es also in Ordnung in seinem eigenen Land eine Minderheit zu sein o.O Ich meine versteht mich jetzt nicht falsch aber W-T-F



Was ist daran so schlimm ? Das wäre mir doch sowas von Schnuppe, sind doch alles Menschen. Wer braucht schon Staatsgrenzen. Klingt vielleicht ein bisschen dämlich, aber ich meine das ernst. Wieso ist es denn so schlimm wenn sich alles vermischt? Das habe ich nie verstanden und ich will es glaube ich auch nicht verstehen.


----------



## Skatero (15. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nicht nur einiger... aber was mich grade echt schokiert hat, ich hab ne alte TV Aufzeichnung von nem Schweizer TV Sender gesehen zum Thema Ausländeranteil und son Zeuch... Da hat ne Linke Politikerin gesagt "In Jugendtreff xyz sind 40% Schweizer, das ist im Schnitt mit anderen Jugendtreffs eher viel und somit völlig in Ordnung" Jetzt ist es also in Ordnung in seinem eigenen Land eine Minderheit zu sein o.O Ich meine versteht mich jetzt nicht falsch aber W-T-F



Der Ausländeranteil liegt bei ca. 20%. Es ist mir eigentlich egal ob jemand ein Schweizer oder kein Schweizer ist. Es sind alles nur Menschen und daher ist es auch egal, wie viele Leute davon Schweizer sind oder nicht.
Was hat das eigentlich mit diesem Thema zu tun?


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Was ist daran so schlimm ? Das wäre mir doch sowas von Schnuppe, sind doch alles Menschen. Wer braucht schon Staatsgrenzen. Klingt vielleicht ein bisschen dämlich, aber ich meine das ernst. Wieso ist es denn so schlimm wenn sich alles vermischt? Das habe ich nie verstanden und ich will es glaube ich auch nicht verstehen.



Offensichtlich sind Staatsgrenzen für Menschen sehr wichtig, frag doch mal Kurden, Palestinenser, Koreaner süd wie nord, Serben und Bosnier usw.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> es widerspricht nicht der Moral sondern den Gefühlen einiger Amerikaner und zwar der Amerikaner die dort Familienangehörige verloren haben.
> Ist das wirklich so schwer nachzuvollziehen?


Nunja, ich finde sie hatten lange genug Zeit zum Trauern...

Nunja, ich hab damit ja nichts zu tun...Aber wenn würde ich den Aspekt der Trauer weniger heranziehen...


Man sollte einen Kompromiss finden, dass niemand verärgert ist...


----------



## Shaila (15. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Offensichtlich sind Staatsgrenzen für Menschen sehr wichtig, frag doch mal Kurden, Palestinenser, Koreaner süd wie nord, Serben und Bosnier usw.



Das sie wichtig sind für die Menschen weiss ich auch, aber ich konnte diese Gedankengänge nie nachvollziehen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Was ist daran so schlimm ? Das wäre mir doch sowas von Schnuppe, sind doch alles Menschen. Wer braucht schon Staatsgrenzen. Klingt vielleicht ein bisschen dämlich, aber ich meine das ernst. Wieso ist es denn so schlimm wenn sich alles vermischt? Das habe ich nie verstanden und ich will es glaube ich auch nicht verstehen.


Seh ich auch so...es herrscht eben Angst vor der Fremde...gibts schon immer und wirds immer geben...


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das sie wichtig sind für die Menschen weiss ich auch, aber ich konnte diese Gedankengänge nie nachvollziehen.



Bist halt ein Kosmonaut...äähh...Kosmopolit mein ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (15. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nunja, ich finde sie hatten lange genug Zeit zum Trauern...



DA wir eh schon 100% vom Thema abgewichen sind: Ich denke gewisse Leute die immer gleich die Rassismus Keule auspacken hatte wohl auch lange genug Zeit um zu "trauern" aber das schein völlig normal zu sein, wenn dir was nicht passt -> Rassismus bzw Faschismus Vorwurf und die Welt ist ok!


Und die Aussage das es keine Staatsgrenzen braucht ist das mit Abstand lächerlichste was ich in dem ganzen Thread wenn nicht sogar im Forum gelesen habe...


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Und die Aussage das es keine Staatsgrenzen braucht ist das mit Abstand lächerlichste was ich in dem ganzen Thread wenn nicht sogar im Forum gelesen habe...



Hat er nicht gesagt, er meinte nur das das er das nicht nachvollziehen kann. Das ist nicht das selbe


----------



## Shaila (15. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> DA wir eh schon 100% vom Thema abgewichen sind: Ich denke gewisse Leute die immer gleich die Rassismus Keule auspacken hatte wohl auch lange genug Zeit um zu "trauern" aber das schein völlig normal zu sein, wenn dir was nicht passt -> Rassismus bzw Faschismus Vorwurf und die Welt ist ok!
> 
> 
> Und die Aussage das es keine Staatsgrenzen braucht ist das mit Abstand lächerlichste was ich in dem ganzen Thread wenn nicht sogar im Forum gelesen habe...



Lächerlich finde ich es eher, dass du meinen Beitrag falsch interpretierst und nun behauptest, ich hätte gesagt: "Staatsgrenzen sind nicht nötig".


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Lächerlich finde ich es eher, dass du meinen Beitrag falsch interpretierst und nun behauptest, ich hätte gesagt: "Staatsgrenzen sind nicht nötig".



Ich habe viele Väter. 
Ich habe viele Mütter, 
und ich habe viele Schwestern, 
und ich habe viele Brüder. 
Meine Väter sind schwarz 
und meine Mütter sind gelb 
und meine Brüder sind rot 
und meine Schwestern sind hell. 

Ich bin über zehntausend Jahre alt, 
und mein Name ist Mensch! 

Und ich lebe von Licht, 
und ich lebe von Luft, 
und ich lebe von Liebe, 
und ich lebe von Brot. 
Ich habe zwei Augen 
und kann alles sehn. 
Ich habe zwei Ohren 
und kann alles verstehen. 
Wir haben einen Feind. 
Er nimmt uns den Tag, 
er lebt von unserer Arbeit, 
und er lebt von unserer Kraft. 
Er hat zwei Augen, 
und er will nicht sehen. 
Und er hat zwei Ohren 
und will nicht verstehen. 

Er ist über zehntausend Jahre alt 
und hat viele Namen. 
… 
… 

Rio Reiser


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2010)

Bei der derzeitigen Lage und der... eher abfallenden Intelligenz der Weltbevölkerung sind Staatsgrenzen noch nötig, man würde garnicht damit klar kommen plötzlich soviele Fremde als... oh gott ich trau es mich garnicht zu sagen... Mitmenschen... oh man, das war hart... zu akzeptieren...


----------



## The Reptil (15. August 2010)

ich persönlich finde es nicht weiters schlimm auf ground zero oder in der nähe eine Moschee zu bauen 

des weiteren finde ich sollte man meiner Meinung nach generell eine öffentliche Diskussion darüber führen wie in der heutigen zeit mit Religionen und der Säkularisierung umgegangen werden soll da der fundamentalismus leider ein beunruhigendes come back feiert


----------



## nuriina (15. August 2010)

Scheint mir so als wollten sie den Ami's die Chance zur Revanve geben.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. August 2010)

Nach massiven Protesten der Gegner eines Moschee-Baus am Ground Zero hat US-Präsident Barack Obama seine Äußerungen stark relativiert. 
Er habe sich nie für den Bau an sich ausgesprochen – und werde das auch nicht tun.

Focus online


----------



## Falathrim (15. August 2010)

Wow...was in diesem Thread mal wieder an Dummheit, Naivität und Verbohrtheit zur Schau getragen wird ist unglaublich.
Und das von Menschen, bei denen man das gar nicht erwartet hätte.

Wer sich so über die bösen, bösen, mittelalterlichen Muslime aufregt, dem empfehle ich die Webseite www.kreuz.net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wer sich so über die bösen, bösen, mittelalterlichen Muslime aufregt, dem empfehle ich die Webseite www.kreuz.net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm weil die einen böse sind düfen die anderen das auch.
Wir können gerne eine Thread aufmachen über die Verfehlungen des Christentums und ich würde dir vermutlich in jeder Einzelheit zustimmen.
Aber das ist nunmal nicht das Theam des Threads.

Und dann noch was zu den mittelalterlichen Muslimen:

Das Titelbild des Time Magazine:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arland (15. August 2010)

Vielleicht gitb es mehr radikale unter den Muslimen als bei anderen Religionen, aber im Grunde ist der Islam und auch bestimmt der Großteil der Gläubigen friedliebend.
Aber wieso soll dort wo so etwas schreckliches zumindest im Namen dieser Religion geschehen ist ein großes Symbol für eben diese gebaut werden? Das ist das letzte was ich dort bauen würde.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wer sich so über die bösen, bösen, mittelalterlichen Muslime aufregt, dem empfehle ich die Webseite www.kreuz.net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und mich wundert es was hier an Ignoranz aufgeboten wird. Es wird seit 3 knappen Seiten geschrieben das die Verfehlungen des Christentums auf gar keinen Fall in irgendeinerweise zu verharmlosen oder zu relativieren sind.
Darum geht es in diesem Thread auch garnicht. Wir wollen nicht rausfinden ob die blöden verbohrten Christen nun schlimmer sind als die von grund auf bösen und mittelalterlichen Muslime.
Deswegen wundert es mich wie sich die Leute immer wieder auf diesen Unsinn stürzen und darauf ihre Argumente aufbauen...


----------



## Falathrim (15. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das Titelbild des Time Magazine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab ich schon von gehört gehabt, seh ich jetzt aber zum ersten Mal.

Man könnte auch schreiben "What is happening EVEN THOUGH we are in Afghanistan"

Natürlich ist der Islam eine Religion mit Problemen, aber trotzdem kann man keine 1,2 bis 1,57 Milliarden Menschen (Wikipedia) über einen Kamm scheren. Der überwältigende Großteil sind ganz normale Menschen mit ganz normalen Problemen und ganz normalen Lösungen für die Probleme. In westlichen Ländern liegt der Prozentsatz an Islamisten bei 1%, und selbst Islamisten spalten sich in verschiedene Gruppierungen auf...es gibt auch viele Islamisten, die karitative Ziele haben...


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hab ich schon von gehört gehabt, seh ich jetzt aber zum ersten Mal.
> 
> Man könnte auch schreiben "What is happening EVEN THOUGH we are in Afghanistan"
> 
> Natürlich ist der Islam eine Religion mit Problemen, aber trotzdem kann man keine 1,2 bis 1,57 Milliarden Menschen (Wikipedia) über einen Kamm scheren. Der überwältigende Großteil sind ganz normale Menschen mit ganz normalen Problemen und ganz normalen Lösungen für die Probleme. In westlichen Ländern liegt der Prozentsatz an Islamisten bei 1%, und selbst Islamisten spalten sich in verschiedene Gruppierungen auf...es gibt auch viele Islamisten, die karitative Ziele haben...



Und damit hast du sicherlich recht.

Aber ich wiederhole gerne nochmal ein früheren Post:

Ich wüsste nicht in Zusammenhang mit welcher Religion ich in den letzten Jahren dermaßen häufig über Greultaten lesen musste.
Das einzige was mir einfällt ist die Behandlung der Buddiusten durch die Chinesen, wobei es auf chinesischer Seite nichts mit Relegion zu tun hat.


----------



## Falathrim (15. August 2010)

Dafür kann man den Löwenanteil der Muslime aber quasi nur eingeschränkt verantwortlich machen. Sie leben in Systemen, die so verquer und verbohrt sind, dass kein aufklärerisches Gedankengut durchkommt. Wenn man sich Länder wie den Jemen (Mohammeds Frau war 9 -> Geschlechtsreife mit 9 Jahren), Saudi-Arabien (Scharia, massive Medienzensur (Szenen aus Hollywood-Filmen, wo die nackte Haut von Frauen gezeigt wird, werden einfach rausgeschnitten)), den Iran (wollen wir nicht drüber reden, oder?) etc. anschaut, hat man Regierungen, die von reichen, erzkonservativen Idioten geführt werden und die alles tun, um aufklärerischen Fortschritt zu verhindern.

Und um zum Ursprungsthema zurückzukommen:
Ich finde den Bau der Moschee in der Nähe des Ground Zero wirklich gut, weil vielleicht - VIELLEICHT - dann die Amerikaner ihr idiotisches Bild vom Islam ablegen...man muss den Muslimen auch Gelegenheit bieten zu zeigen, dass sie nicht alle so sind wie bin Laden und Co. und dass sie um Verzeihung bitten wollen für dass, was verkappte Idioten in ihrem Namen getan haben...für mich ist der Bau der Moschee ein Signal dafür, dass die Muslime ein wenig auf die anderen Menschen zukommen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (15. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hmm weil die einen böse sind düfen die anderen das auch.
> Wir können gerne eine Thread aufmachen über die Verfehlungen des Christentums und ich würde dir vermutlich in jeder Einzelheit zustimmen.
> Aber das ist nunmal nicht das Theam des Threads.
> 
> ...



Die Taliban wird Afghanistan wieder überrennen und wie vor 2001 eine Schreckenherrschaft errichten die ihres gleichen sucht.
Kein Radio,Fernsehen oder Bücher außer dem Koran,Männer werden ermordet wenn sie keinen Bart haben.Frauen dürfen nur mit ihrem Mann auf die Straße und das Vollverschleiert.Sie dürfen nur von einem Weiblichen Arzt behandelt werden...aber da Frauen ja dann nicht mehr Arbeiten dürfen gestaltet sich das schwierig.
Mädchenschulen werden auch gleich wieder geschlossen und viele andere Greultaten.
Vorher gibts aber sicher erstmal einen Massenmord an dennen die nicht für die Taliban gekämpft haben mit sicherlich Hunderttausenden Toten.

Ich glaube auch das wir schon mehr als einmal gesagt haben das die mehrheit der Moslems Friedlich ist.
Man kann aber auch nicht die Augen davor verschließen das es eine nicht verschwindent geringe Radikale Minderheit gibt.
Der Islam hat in den letzten Jahrzehnten leider auch keinerlei fortschritt gemacht sondern es gibt in einigen Ländern auch klare Re-Islamisierungs Tendenzen.

Wundert es den manche wirklich das für viele der Islam besonders im Westen etwas befremdlich wirkt und Brutal?
11.09 dann noch Anschläge in London und Madrid.Zig drohungen das weitere folgen werden...totale verachtung Menschlichen lebens.
Keine Frage das waren Fundamentalisten!Aber trotzdem brennt sich sowas in die Köpfe ein.

Nach dem Verständnis des Westens sind auch viele dinge die Islamische Staaten tun rückständigt und Menschenverachtend und das auch teilweise zurecht(Kaum Menschen und Frauenrechte,keinerlei Religionsfreiheit).
Ich sags auch nochmal...ich behaupte nicht das die große Mehrheit der Moslems dies befürwortet aber es gibt auch eine starke Minderheit.
Und niemand sagt dass das Christentum nicht weniger Brutal war.

Das wird sich sicher irgendwann ändern denn es gibt große Reformierte Kräfte im Islam(Krieg im Islam) aber vorerst haben noch die Konservativen die Oberhand.

Ich bin aber auch gegen den Bau einer Moschee in der unmittelbaren nähe des Ground Zero.Die meisten wollen es schlichtweg nicht...es wird ihnen aufgezwungen und deswegen wird es ganz sicher nicht zur Verständigung beitragen sondern das gegenteil bewirken.


----------



## Haggelo (15. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nach massiven Protesten der Gegner eines Moschee-Baus am Ground Zero hat US-Präsident Barack Obama seine Äußerungen stark relativiert.
> Er habe sich nie für den Bau an sich ausgesprochen – und werde das auch nicht tun.
> 
> Focus online


----------



## Shaila (15. August 2010)

Für mich sind beide Religionen überholt, bei den Christen ist es vorallem die katholische Kirche, die mir absolut gegen den Stricht geht. Ein Papst der sich gegen verhütung ausspricht und gegen Homosexuelle. Sowas kann und will ich nicht nachvollziehen. Sowas sollte in der ach so modernen westlichen Welt meiner Meinung nach nicht passieren. Und beim Islam ist es doch das Selbe, Frauen haben keine Rechte um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen. Mich widern diese Religionen sowas von an, dass einzige was sie immer nur verursachen sind Streiterein und Tote. Genau das was eine Religion eigentlich nicht bewirken sollte

Und das immer noch so viele diesen Religionen angehören kann für mich nur Folgendes bedeuten:

1. Sie haben Angst vor dem Austritt
2. Es ist ihnen egal
3. Sie können nicht weiter als bis um die nächste Ecke denken, weil ich kann es NICHT verstehen, wie man an eine katholische Kirche glauben kann, die solche Aussagen macht, oder an eine Religion in der Frauen sogut wie keine Rechte haben.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> , weil ich kann es NICHT verstehen, wie man an eine katholische Kirche glauben kann, die solche Aussagen macht, oder an eine Religion in der Frauen sogut wie keine Rechte hat.



yep


----------



## The Paladin (15. August 2010)

HIer geht es nicht um Religionen, sondern um den Bau der Moschee in der nähe des Ground Zero.

Und um noch was zu sagen, der Papst spricht sich zwar gegen die Benutzung von Kondomen aus, aber ich benutze sie trotzdem. In der Katholischen Kirche hat man ja die Freiheit dieses oder jenes zu tund oder nicht zu tun.

Das einzige wobei ich dem Papst recht gebe ist das Homosexuelle keine Kirchliche Heirat kriegen und Exkommuniziert werden sollten.

Ansonsten steht es jedem Frei zu tun und zu lassen was er will.

Ich frage mich eigentlich warum dieser Thread noch nicht zu ist, er ist voll mit Themen die hier Verboten sind. Politik und Religion.


----------



## Beckenblockade (15. August 2010)

> Das einzige wobei ich dem Papst recht gebe ist das Homosexuelle keine Kirchliche Heirat kriegen und Exkommuniziert werden sollten.


wat


----------



## skyline930 (15. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Das einzige wobei ich dem Papst recht gebe ist das Homosexuelle keine Kirchliche Heirat kriegen und Exkommuniziert werden sollten.



Wie wärs noch mit öffentlich hingerichtet o.O


----------



## Shaila (15. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> HIer geht es nicht um Religionen, sondern um den Bau der Moschee in der nähe des Ground Zero.
> 
> Und um noch was zu sagen, der Papst spricht sich zwar gegen die Benutzung von Kondomen aus, aber ich benutze sie trotzdem. In der Katholischen Kirche hat man ja die Freiheit dieses oder jenes zu tund oder nicht zu tun.
> 
> ...



Wieso sollten diese Themen verboten sein ?


----------



## Valinar (15. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> HIer geht es nicht um Religionen, sondern um den Bau der Moschee in der nähe des Ground Zero.
> 
> Und um noch was zu sagen, der Papst spricht sich zwar gegen die Benutzung von Kondomen aus, aber ich benutze sie trotzdem. In der Katholischen Kirche hat man ja die Freiheit dieses oder jenes zu tund oder nicht zu tun.
> 
> ...



Klar gehts hier um Religion...um was solls denn sonst gehen?
Und der unterschied zum heutigen Christentum ist das es nicht unser leben beherrscht sondern das im Westen Religion und Staat getrennt sind.
Mit 2 Ausnahmen gibts sowas garnicht in den Islamischen Ländern.

Der Grund weswegen der Thread nicht zu ist ist wahrscheinlich weil man hier recht sachlich diskutieren kann.
Und hier gehts nunmal definitv um Religion weswegen man garnicht am Thema vorbei redet.
Man muss auch nicht ständig um die schließung betteln.


----------



## skyline930 (15. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wieso sollten diese Themen verboten sein ?



Nicht verboten, aber von den Mods ungern gesehen, da hier sowas immer in Spam, Flames und Käse zum Wein ausartet.


----------



## Skyler93 (15. August 2010)

Also meiner Meinung nach, (Meine ganze Familie besteht aus Muslimen, ich persöhnlich bin da etwas unentschlossen) finde das komisch, mich würde interessieren wer den Bau überhaupt will, und wie Nah das jetz an den "Ground Zero" ist, wenns genau darauf ist, bin ich auch der Meinung das das nicht geht, das sollte eher ein denkmal werden, aber wenns jetz auf der andern straßenseite ist, ist das mir eig. ziemlich egal
Zudem sind nicht alle Muslime fanatische terroristen, ich kann euch gewissern das meine Familie mehr als Nett ist, und keine Terroranschläge ausübt, unten in der Türkei ;D


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (15. August 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Genau dieses Phänomen ist in Amerika noch viel krasser, da wird ja bewusst das Geschäft mit der Angst und der absichtlichen Desinformation gemacht.



Ist es in Deutschland anders? Wer aufgepasst hat wird mitbekommen haben, dass unsere Medien quasi "Gleichgeschaltet" sind. Selbst Österreich und
Schweiz sind unter Deutsche Knute gekommen und im medialen Bereich abhängig gemacht worden.

"Germanys next Mop-Trottel" und "Auswanderer Ahoi" sind nicht nur dazu gemacht, um einschaltquoten zu erzielen und Mode-Mist zu verkaufen.

Wollte deinen Satz nur herauspicken, bin gerade dabei den Thread durchzulesen. Dann gibt es auch eine Meinung von mir zum Thema.


----------



## White_Sky (15. August 2010)

Wieso unbedingt da?

Restlichen Beitrag gelöscht, weil keinen Sinn die Frage hier zu stellen.


----------



## Ellesmere (15. August 2010)

Hmm... mich verwunderts immer wieder, wie besch...einige hier sind und Texte nicht lesen können, bzw. den Inhalt der Texte nicht verstehen. In diesem Thread ging es ursprünglich nicht um Religionen und deren Verfehlungen, aber einige schaffen es einfach nicht manche Dinge getrennt von einander zu betrachten *kopfschüttel*
Und das ist es, was die Mods dazu veranlasst solche Themen zu schliessen, da die wenigsten genaug Abstand zu Themen wie Religon und Politik haben.
Jeder hat seine Meinung bezüglich "Sollte es eine Moschee in der Nähe des Ground Zeros geben" aber die wenigsten schaffen es unabhängig von der Religion zu sehen.
Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, das es ein Schlag in das Gesicht der Hinterbliebenen ist, falls diese Moschee erbaut werden sollte.
 Es sind vermutlich auch einige, wenn nicht hunderte Muslime bei diesem Anschlag ums Leben gekommen, auch hier vermute ich sie wünschen keine Moschee.
Und zum Thema Völkerverständigung: Ich denke eher, das das ganze eher provoziert als zum Verständnis beiträgt...und zu sagen, nach neun Jahren sollte man auch mal genug getrauert haben, ist einfach ignorant!
So etwas verhärtet eher die Fronten , als das es hilft. Vernüftiges Miteinander ist das einzige, was hier hilft die Wunden zu heilen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (15. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Die NPD ist durch und durch "falsch", während der Islam eine friedliche Religion ist, die von einigen Schwachmaten zur Kriegsführung missbraucht wird. Und da brauchen wir gar nicht so mit dem Finger drauf zeigen, im Namen des Herrn Jesus Christus ist weit mehr Blut geflossen als im Namen von Mohammed...



Eine friedliche Religion? Sie ist quasi im Krieg geboren worden. Muhammed war in erster Linie Heerführer. Aber ich will den Islam nicht schlecht reden.
Die Sache ist die, dass der Koran schwammig geschrieben ist. Man kann mit ihm als Hilfe kaum eine Diskussion führen. Wer auf Frieden pocht, wird
den Koran zur Hilfe ziehen können. Wer Krieg will, findet im Koran ebenso genug Insoiration und Rechtfertigung. Allein die Person des Propheten macht
die Sache kompliziert.

Hilfreich ist zum Kriegerischen Islam der Film "Islam - was der Westen wissen muss."

Und wer jetzt damit kommt, er habe den Koran gelesen: Auf Deutsch oder auf Arabisch?

Zu den ach so pösen christen: Die Kreuzzüge waren politisch motivierte Aktionen. Papst und Papst ( O.o, aber ja) nutzten ihn um ihre Haut zu retten
oder um ihre Macht zu festigen und vor allem gegenüber den stärker werdenden Königen/Kaisern zu sichern. Der Ursprung für die Kreuzzüge war aber
tatsächliche eine Provokation/Bedrohung durch den Islam.

Man kann jede Religion dazu missbrauchen, um einen Krieg oder sonstwas zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (15. August 2010)

Meriane schrieb:


> Die Muslime haben mit dem Terroranschlag genauso wenig zu tun wie die Christen oder Anhänger egal welcher Religion.
> 
> Es waren Terroristen! Das sind religiöse Spinner, die ihren Glauben viel zu ernst nehmen und keine anderen akzeptieren.
> 
> Der Bau einer Moschee in der Nähe des Ground Zero halte ich prinzipiell nicht für schlecht. Wir sollten doch inzwischen gelernt haben dass Akzeptanz und Toleranz sehr wichtig sind. Jede Religion hat ihr Recht zu bestehen. Und damit gibt es auch ein Recht darauf eine Moschee zu bauen, auch in der Nähe eines Terroranschlags. Es ist ja nicht so, dass das christentum die Staatsreligion in den USA ist. Die Christen haben genauso viele Rechte wie die Muslime.



Warum wird Toleranz immer nur von den Opfern gefordert?
Das Christentum ist die Staatsreligion der USA, so wie sie es in Deutschland ist.
Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass andere Religionen benachteiligt wären.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (15. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Was ich einfach nicht verstehen kann ist, wenn ihr schon mit dem 2. Weltkrieg kommen wollt, das ihr die Muslime noch in Schutzt nehmt (klingt jetzt doof aber ihr wisst was ich meine)... Ich meine deren "Kultur & Religion" war mehr oder weniger für den Tod von vielen 1000 Menschen verantwortlich. Und ihr nehmt sie in Schutz. Schon klar können 80% der Muslime nichts dafür aber 80% der Deutschen können auch nichts für den Holocaust, aber gewisse Leute stellen jeden der eine Meinung hat die einem nicht gefällt an die Wand und bezeichnen ihn als Nazionalsozialsten, Rassisten, Volksverhetzer, Faschisten und weiss ich nicht was alles...
> 
> Und hier gings auch nie um eine Diskussion Links/Rechts ihr Helden... es geht nur darum das an einem Ort an dem viele Menschen, Mütter, Väter, Söhne, Töchter gestorben sind aufgrund einer Religion die irgendein paar bekloppte Fanatiker dazu gebracht hat ein Flugzeug zu klauen und es in ein Gebäude zu fliegen. Und jetzt will DIESE Religion da noch ihren Tempel aufstellen... Ich glaube wenn chirstliche Fanatiker ein Flugzeug in ein isamisches Gebäude in einem islamischen Land lenken würde wäre eh schon ein Weltkrieg ausgebrochen... Das dann noch Christen auf die Idee kommen am Ort dieser Tragödie ihren Tempel zu errichten, ich glaube dann wäre das Ende der Menschheit nahe...
> 
> ...



Toleranz ist Verrat an der eigenen Meinung. Zumindest hat das mal einer gesagt. Dick unterstrichen: Geile Schlussfolgerung. Auch wenn es keinen offenen Krieg Christentum vs. Islam gegeben hätte.
Nicht, dass der Islam nicht dazu in der Lage wäre.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. August 2010)

keinen einzigen beitrag hier gelesen. vermutlich ne unheimlich riesige menge geistiger dünnschiss bei.

gegen den bau einer moschee spricht nix.
9/11 wurde von terroristen durchgeführt, die muslimischen glaubens waren. dieser wurde durch wie auch immer geartete kräfte genutzt und raidkalisiert.
die tatsache, dass sie muslime waren kann jedoch wunderbar genutzt werden um gesellschaftlich weit verbreitete, latent vorhandene oder vor allem nach den anschlägen offen zur schau getragene, islamophobie und/oder rassismus zu bedienen. in medien wird oft suggeriert die religion sei das, was diese menschen zu mordenden bestien gemacht hat und ein muslim mit einem terroristen gleichgesetzt. dies ist schlichtweg falsch.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (15. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich will keine Kirche wegen den lauten Glocken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warst du schonmal in der Türkei?
Da wird man auch vom Muezinn geweckt.

Wie sie alle ganz modebewusst und brav auf die pöse Kirche schimpfen.
Hier gibt es echt viel, das man einzeln herauspicken möchte.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. August 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> keinen einzigen beitrag hier gelesen. vermutlich ne unheimlich riesige menge geistiger dünnschiss bei.



Ein Glück kommst du jetzt und beglückst alle mit deiner Weiheit.
Danke!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Warst du schonmal in der Türkei?
> Da wird man auch vom Muezinn geweckt.
> 
> Wie sie alle ganz modebewusst und brav auf die pöse Kirche schimpfen.
> Hier gibt es echt viel, das man einzeln herauspicken möchte.



Darf ich nicht die Kirche hassen?


Ich persönlich halte nichts von irgendeiner Religion...Dennoch habe ich persönlich die meiste Antipathie gegenüber die christliche Kirche, aus verschiedneen Gründen (die ich jetzt nicht nenne um keine großartige Diskussion breitzutreten.)

Dennoch habe ich aboslut NICHTS gegen irgendwelche religiösen Menschen, solange sie niemanden mit Gewalt bekehren wollen. Und die Gefahr sehe ich bei weitem nicht, dass dort eine Moschee irgendwen bekehren wird...

Es gibt sicherlich einige Muslime in Amerika, die sicher auch eine Moschee haben würden. Sie zahlen ja auch steuern wie die anderen Amerikaner. Und wenn der Standpunkt eben günstig ist, was er wohl ist, dann würde ich persönlich nicht nein sagen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (15. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Was ist daran so schlimm ? Das wäre mir doch sowas von Schnuppe, sind doch alles Menschen. Wer braucht schon Staatsgrenzen. Klingt vielleicht ein bisschen dämlich, aber ich meine das ernst. Wieso ist es denn so schlimm wenn sich alles vermischt? Das habe ich nie verstanden und ich will es glaube ich auch nicht verstehen.



Manche Menschen denken wie du, andere (wie ich) nicht. Ich bin Deutscher. Und werde es bleiben. Aber das ist doch schon zu off-topic.

So, was halte ich vom Bau der Moschee? Für mich ist es eine klare Provokation, nichts weiter. Die Muslime haben in keiner Weise vor,
die Wunden heilen zu lassen. Einige vielleicht, aber sicher ist das nur ein kleiner Teil. 
Es gleicht auch einer Kapitulation der USA gegen den Terroristen. Denn diese haben (scheibar) erreicht, was sie wollten. Sie stürzen die
Ungläubigen und errichten auf deren Asche eine Moschee. Egal, wie man es begründen will, es ist nicht nur unpassend, es ist beleidigend.
Völkerverständigung ist etwas, das nicht funktioniert. 

Die gesamte Sache ist leider sehr kompliziert. Wie könnte sie einfach sein? Hier mischen sich Politik, Religionen und Taktgefühl miteinander.
Eine explosivere und schwierigere Situation gibt es nicht. Und man kann dieses Thema niemals abschließen, denn man wird hierbei nie auf
eine gemeinsame Einigung kommen. 

Ach ja, nieder mit PC, ein hoch auf PI!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (15. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> In westlichen Ländern liegt der Prozentsatz an Islamisten bei 1%,...



Ich lache darüber sobald ich realisiert habe, dass du das selbst glaubst.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. August 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Manche Menschen denken wie du, andere (wie ich) nicht. Ich bin Deutscher. Und werde es bleiben. Aber das ist doch schon zu off-topic.So, was halte ich vom Bau der Moschee? Für mich ist es eine klare Provokation, nichts weiter. Die Muslime haben in keiner Weise vor,die Wunden heilen zu lassen. Einige vielleicht, aber sicher ist das nur ein kleiner Teil. Es gleicht auch einer Kapitulation der USA gegen den Terroristen. Denn diese haben (scheibar) erreicht, was sie wollten. Sie stürzen dieUngläubigen und errichten auf deren Asche eine Moschee. Egal, wie man es begründen will, es ist nicht nur unpassend, es ist beleidigend.Völkerverständigung ist etwas, das nicht funktioniert. Die gesamte Sache ist leider sehr kompliziert. Wie könnte sie einfach sein? Hier mischen sich Politik, Religionen und Taktgefühl miteinander.Eine explosivere und schwierigere Situation gibt es nicht. Und man kann dieses Thema niemals abschließen, denn man wird hierbei nie aufeine gemeinsame Einigung kommen. Ach ja, nieder mit PC, ein hoch auf PI!





riesentrolli schrieb:


> vermutlich ne unheimlich riesige menge geistiger dünnschiss bei.



Öhm ja...


----------



## Shaila (15. August 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> keinen einzigen beitrag hier gelesen. vermutlich ne unheimlich riesige menge geistiger dünnschiss bei.
> 
> gegen den bau einer moschee spricht nix.
> 9/11 wurde von terroristen durchgeführt, die muslimischen glaubens waren. dieser wurde durch wie auch immer geartete kräfte genutzt und raidkalisiert.
> die tatsache, dass sie muslime waren kann jedoch wunderbar genutzt werden um gesellschaftlich weit verbreitete, latent vorhandene oder vor allem nach den anschlägen offen zur schau getragene, islamophobie und/oder rassismus zu bedienen. in medien wird oft suggeriert die religion sei das, was diese menschen zu mordenden bestien gemacht hat und ein muslim mit einem terroristen gleichgesetzt. dies ist schlichtweg falsch.



Genau, nichts gelesen, aber Hauptsache erstmal richtig auf den Putz hauen, solche Leute mag ich ja am Liebsten. Aber dann erst einmal Alles andere als Dünnschiss abstempeln.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Manche Menschen denken wie du, andere (wie ich) nicht. Ich bin Deutscher. Und werde es bleiben. Aber das ist doch schon zu off-topic.
> 
> So, was halte ich vom Bau der Moschee? Für mich ist es eine klare Provokation, nichts weiter. Die Muslime haben in keiner Weise vor, die Wunden heilen zu lassen. Einige vielleicht, aber sicher ist das nur ein kleiner Teil.
> Es gleicht auch einer Kapitulation der USA gegen den Terroristen. Denn diese haben (scheibar) erreicht, was sie wollten.


Ok, jetzt würde ich mal gerne die Quelle sehen. Du weißt sicher, wie die Muslime denken und kannst beurteilen, wie die meisten sind...

Tut mir Leid, aber so ein Schubladendenken ist absolut falsch und du behauptest, dass ein Großteil der Muslime mit den Terroristen unter einer Decke stecken und die Situation einfach ausnutzen wollen...


Wie man nur so schlecht über Muslime reden kann, ist mir ein großes Rätsel.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (15. August 2010)

Valinar schrieb:


> Die Taliban wird Afghanistan wieder überrennen und wie vor 2001 eine Schreckenherrschaft errichten die ihres gleichen sucht.
> Kein Radio,Fernsehen oder Bücher außer dem Koran,Männer werden ermordet wenn sie keinen Bart haben.Frauen dürfen nur mit ihrem Mann auf die Straße und das Vollverschleiert.Sie dürfen nur von einem Weiblichen Arzt behandelt werden...aber da Frauen ja dann nicht mehr Arbeiten dürfen gestaltet sich das schwierig.
> Mädchenschulen werden auch gleich wieder geschlossen und viele andere Greultaten.
> Vorher gibts aber sicher erstmal einen Massenmord an dennen die nicht für die Taliban gekämpft haben mit sicherlich Hunderttausenden Toten.
> ...



Guter Beitrag. Und ich gebe dir recht: Der Islam muss mit dem Christentum gleich ziehen und Erwachsen/Zeitgerecht werden.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Guter Beitrag. Und ich gebe dir recht: Der Islam muss mit dem Christentum gleich ziehen und Erwachsen/Zeitgerecht werden.



Erwachsen und zeitgerecht...


Ein paar hundert Jahre später erst rechtgeben, dass die Erde eine Kugel ist?

Der Papst sagt, dass Kondome schlecht sind und sollten nicht genutzt werden? In der heutigen Zeit sterben viele an Aids, und er begünstigt es noch mit längst nicht mehr Zeitgemeßem Moralen.




Schlusswort über Religion von mir:

Jeder soll glauben was er/sie will, was der/diejenige soll so über die eigene Religion entscheiden, wie er/sie es am besten hält, aber ohne das irgendwelche Leute anderer Ansichten zu größerem Schaden kommen...

Damit will ich nicht weiter über das Thema Religion hier reden.


----------



## The Paladin (15. August 2010)

Gerade in den ORF Nachrichten gesehen. Obama hat gesagt es ist erlaubt aus diesen Gründen:

Religionsfreiheit
Privatgrund auf dem gebaut wird

Er sagte auch noch dass die Gründervater für die Freiheit waren und der Verbot des Moscheebaus gegen die Unabhängigkeitserklärung wäre.

Tja, jetzt kommt meine Meinung:

Amerika hat ZU VIEL Freiheit (Dort darf jeder Idiot seine eigene Religion gründen, die Presse in Amerika darf Amerika schlecht reden)

Und seit wann ist Amerika die Weltpolizei? Wer hat ihnen das Recht dazu gegeben?


----------



## dragon1 (15. August 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Eine friedliche Religion? Sie ist quasi im Krieg geboren worden. Muhammed war in erster Linie Heerführer. Aber ich will den Islam nicht schlecht reden.
> Die Sache ist die, dass der Koran schwammig geschrieben ist. Man kann mit ihm als Hilfe kaum eine Diskussion führen. Wer auf Frieden pocht, wird
> den Koran zur Hilfe ziehen können. Wer Krieg will, findet im Koran ebenso genug Insoiration und Rechtfertigung. Allein die Person des Propheten macht
> die Sache kompliziert.
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt, als ich deinen namen gelesen habe hab ich mir gedacht: Gleich gibts Provokation und Flame.
Aber diesen Post (und auch die anderen) kann ich nur unterschreiben. Das Christentum war bei den Kreuzzuegen nur ein Vorwand, nicht der Hauptgrund.

Hier wird mal eben so 08/15 maessig auf die Christliche Kirche geschimpft, geschrieben wie man unterscheiden sollte zwischen den Extremisten und dem Glauben...
Aber bitte, eine Moschee schoen und gut, aber an einem solchen Platz ist das RICHTIG unangebracht.
Damit werden vorurteile nicht geheilt, sie werden nur vergroessert.
Oder sollte man in [font="arial, sans-serif"]_Winnenden __eine Counterstrike-Lan-Party im Schulgebaeude machen? Ich mein die Computerspieler haben kein bisschen was mit dem Amoklauf zu tun, es war 1! Person...trotzdem ist es Provokant und unangebracht._[/font]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Gleich gibts Provokation und Flame.
> Aber diesen Post (und auch die anderen) kann ich nur unterschreiben. Das Christentum war bei den Kreuzzuegen nur ein Vorwand, nicht der Hauptgrund.


Hab zufällig erst letztens ein Referat drüber gehalten...

Die Kreuzzüge waren einfach eine Verbindung westlicher Mächte, um gegen die Osmanen anzukommen.


Ohne den polnischen König wären wir wohl alle Muslime.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (15. August 2010)

Peter Scholl Latour hat auch viel interessantes zum Aktuellen Konflikt USA-Islam geschrieben.

@ Paladin:

Sie spielen nicht Weltpolizei. Sie sichern sich Ressourcen und einen Abnehmer für ihre Bomben.

"Dort darf jeder Idiot seine eigene Religion gründen, die Presse in Amerika darf Amerika schlecht reden"

Jeder darf zu viel Unfug machen: Jau, ist doof.
Man darf das Heimatland kritisieren: Na, das sollte man doch mehr als nur erlauben! Das ist nötig!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (15. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ohne den polnischen König wären wir wohl alle Muslime.



Naja, ich bezweifle ein wenig, dass es ganz so arg gekommen wäre. Aber unsere Welt wäre heute eine andere. 
Und sicher keine bessere.


----------



## shadow24 (15. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Man sollte nach 9 Jahren einsehen, dass es weiterlaufen muss. Sie glauben ja, dank den Medien, dass sich fast alle Muslime über 9/11 gefreut haben.



im Gegenzug würde mich nur mal intreressieren welcher gewaltige Aufschrei aus dem extremistischen teil der muslime folgen würde(und nicht nur in dem land sondern in allen muslimischen Ländern),wenn eine Christengemeinschaft auf die glorreiche Idee kommen würde in Mekka,direkt neben der Kabbala, ein Museum über die Kreuzzüge zu eröffnen,um zur Völkerverständigung beizutragen...
und da die Kreuzzüge ja nun schon mittlerweile 1000 Jahre her sind,sollte das ja erst recht keinen aufregen....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> im Gegenzug würde mich nur mal intreressieren welcher gewaltige Aufschrei aus dem extremistischen teil der muslime folgen würde(und nicht nur in dem land sondern in allen muslimischen Ländern),wenn eine Christengemeinschaft auf die glorreiche Idee kommen würde in Mekka,direkt neben der Kabbala, ein Museum über die Kreuzzüge zu eröffnen,um zur Völkerverständigung beizutragen...
> und da die Kreuzzüge ja nun schon mittlerweile 1000 Jahre her sind,sollte das ja erst recht keinen aufregen....



Der extremistische Teil ist auch ziemlich krank...Das kann man nicht gleichsetzen...


Das mit dem Museum für Kreuzzüge direkt nebendran wäre schon viel mehr Provokation, weil es ja direkt gegen die Osmanen/Muslime ist/war und in diesem Gebieten leben denke ich auch nicht wirklich viele Christen...Die Gefahr eines Terroranschlags durch Extremsiten wäre viel zu hoch und an dieser Stelle wäre es viel zu riskant und fehl am Platz.

Aber wie gesagt, in dem Teil, wo sich der groudn Zero befindet leben sicher genügend Muslime. Und da wäre dieser Platz eben kein schlechter Punkt für eine Moschee, da er sich wohl ziemlich zentral befindet...

Kirchen werden auch gebaut. Wieso dann nicht auch ein paar Moscheen? Es leben ja nicht wenige Muslime dort, die auch Steuern zahlen und arbeiten.






Das mit dem polnischen König hat mein Geschichtslehrer gesagt...und das glaube ich dann einfach mal, ich glaube er hat ein bisschen mehr Ahnung wie wir. :O


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (15. August 2010)

Dein Geschichtslehrer bezieht es wohl darauf, dass der Islam nicht zerbrochen wäre, wenn sie Wien erobert hätten.
Ich jedoch glaube, dass die Sultane es nicht über die Alpen geschafft hätten. Spätestens an den Schweizern hätten 
sie katastrophal scheitern müssen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Dein Geschichtslehrer bezieht es wohl darauf, dass der Islam nicht zerbrochen wäre, wenn sie Wien erobert hätten.
> Ich jedoch glaube, dass die Sultane es nicht über die Alpen geschafft hätten. Spätestens an den Schweizern hätten
> sie katastrophal scheitern müssen.



Nein. o.O Er meinte es so, wie ich es geschrieben habe. Ohne die Utnerstützung des poln. Königs hätten sie Wien erobert und höchstwahrscheinlich auch noch den Rest und hötten es Islamisiert.


----------



## shadow24 (15. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Der extremistische Teil ist auch ziemlich krank...Das kann man nicht gleichsetzen...




und genau das regt mich immer auf...zieht ein Christ in den heiligen krieg(ausser damals in den Kreuzzügen) wenn seine Religion "bedroht" wird? rufen die christlichen Oberhäupter dazu auf die Nichtgläubigen zu töten?müssen muslimische Karikaturisten,die sich über Jesus oder den Pabst lustig machen um ihr Leben fürchten?
auf alle fragen kann man sicherlich mit NEIN antworten...aber wir müssen es tolerieren das es die extremistische Front bei den Muslimen gibt und die genau das alles was im islam eigentlich sehr gut ist in den Dreck ziehen...
in amerika demonstrieren auch leute gegen den bau,aber glaubt auch nur einer das von den demonstranten einer einen Angehörigen der Moschee töten würde,nur weil es die dort gibt?
aber wir müpssten sofort mit Tot und Gewalt rechnen wenn wir ein ähnliches projekt in einem islamischen staat nachgehen würden


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> aber wir müpssten sofort mit Tot und Gewalt rechnen wenn wir ein ähnliches projekt in einem islamischen staat nachgehen würden



Das geht nur von den Extremisten aus, und die haben wohl nur noch sehr wenig mit Muslimen zu tun.


Es geht eben von den Extremisten aus, und man kann eben im Moment nicht viel dagegen tun.

Außerdem leben so gut wie keine Christen in solchen muslimischen Teilen und deswegen wäre kaum/kein Bedarf an einer Kirche...Von den machthabenden würde sowas auch nicht stattgegeben werden, da liegt es dann doch teilweise an "Nicht Extremisten".


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (15. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das geht nur von den Extremisten aus, und die haben wohl nur noch sehr wenig mit Muslimen zu tun.
> 
> 
> Es geht eben von den Extremisten aus, und man kann eben im Moment nicht viel dagegen tun.
> ...



Ich muss dir widersprechen. Christen leben im "Heiligen Land" schon viel länger als Muslime. Und auch heute noch. Aber sie werden weniger. Verfolgung und
Mord grassieren dort. Aber hier wird es, dank PC, verschwiegen. 

"Extremisten aus, und die haben wohl nur noch sehr wenig mit Muslimen zu tun."
Nein. Sie haben sogar sehr viel mit Muslimen zu tun. Denn sie ziehen ihre Inspiration daraus zu großen Teilen aus dem Koran.
Sie halten sich an den Koran. Auf ihre Weise. Wie ich sagte, der Koran lässt sich sehr verschieden auslegen. Dass die "Extremisten" 
etwas tun würden, das gegen die Religion spricht, ist FALSCH. Sie tun nichts, was im Koran verdammt werden würde.

Der Islam ist schwer zu verstehen, wenn man nicht genug Zeit damit verbringt.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ich muss dir widersprechen. Christen leben im "Heiligen Land" schon viel länger als Muslime. Und auch heute noch. Aber sie werden weniger. Verfolgung und
> Mord grassieren dort. Aber hier wird es, dank PC, verschwiegen.
> 
> "Extremisten aus, und die haben wohl nur noch sehr wenig mit Muslimen zu tun."
> ...


Ach, es werden soviele unschuldige Afghanen, auch Muslime, durch (nicht ausschließlich) Amerikaner umgebracht, und es wird nirgends in den Medien gebracht/großartig veröffentlicht. Also so kann man das nun wirklich nicht sehen...

Es kommt darauf an,wie man den Koran interpretiert. Wenn man nun alles verdreht können die kränksten Weltbilder rauskommen...





Und ich persönlich finde es affig, durch ein Buch meinen zu können, wie man über andere richtet und was das einzig Wahre ist.

Jeder Mensch ist anders. Man kann selber nach sowas leben, kein Problem. Aber man darf nicht meinen, über andere bestimmen zu können, sie zu töten, damit das eigene Weltbild gerade ist.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (15. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und ich persönlich finde es affig, durch ein Buch meinen zu können, wie man über andere richtet und was das einzig Wahre ist.



Genau das ist das Hauptproblem mit dem Islam.


----------



## Thoor (15. August 2010)

Apropos Meinungsfreiheit und Amerika... in Amerika darfst du mit der Hackenkreuzfahne und dem SS Logo durch New York marschieren und kein Polizist kann dir was... die haben schon genug Freiheiten... Das Problem ist ja nicht das der Islam pöse ist oder sonstwas, es geht einzig und alleine darum wenigstens hier mal Toleranz und Respekt für andere zu zeigen... und was ich meinte mit "Christliche Fantiker vs isalmisches Land": Ghadafi droht der Schweiz schon nur mit der Atomaren Vernichtung weil sie seinen Sohn festgenommen haben als er in der Schweiz Gesetze verletzt hatte.... Der Iran klatscht dabei noch Beifall und der türkische Minister hat das Gefühl er müsse auch noch irgend nen Senf dazu abgeben... nur so von wegen reizbar...

Und wenn ich Comments lese wie "ich hab hier nichts gelesen ist aber eh alles dünnschiss", dann weiss ich schon aus welcher Region das kommt... aber danke 1x mehr für die Bestätigung...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (15. August 2010)

Toleranz muss von beiden Seiten kommen. Ist das nicht der Fall, führt Toleranz nur dazu, dem Gegenüber in seiner
falschen Auffassung zu bestärken.

Ich bin nicht gegen den Islam. Damit das klar ist. Auch ich kann einen Türken als meinen Freund benennen.


----------



## Valinar (15. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Erwachsen und zeitgerecht...
> 
> 
> Ein paar hundert Jahre später erst rechtgeben, dass die Erde eine Kugel ist?
> ...



Du solltest wissen das die Kirche nicht bestritten hat das die Erde rund ist sondern das sich die Erde um die Sonne dreht...
Urbanmärchen und unwissenheit...
Die Ersten Kreuzzüge hatten auch nichts mit den Osmanen zutun sondern mit den Fatimiden.
Bei der 2.Wiener Belagerung hat Osmanische Reich schon ihren Machthöhepunkt erreicht und selbst der Fall Wiens hätte auf dauer nichts am Verfall geändert.
Die Strukturellen probleme waren schon lange zu groß.
Und es war nicht nur Polen sonder auch das Heiliges Römisches Reich und Österreich...von anfang bis ende.

Ich sags dir auch gerne nochmal.
Heute ist im Westen die Religion vom Staat getrennt.Was der Papst sagt muss die Kirchenmitglieder nichtmal interessieren sondern sie folgen ihren eigenen Willen.
Sie tun was sie wollen und wie sie es Wollen.Die Rechtsprechung ist Weltlich und nicht Himmlisch.Sie ist von Moral und Ethik beeinflusst...wir haben das Recht frei zu entscheiden.

Die Islamischen Länder sind Gottesstaaten und es ist bis heute keinerlei Wille erkennbar das die Machthaber ihre Religion modernisieren.
Man darf nicht seine eigene Religion wählen und auch nicht das was man öffentlich anziehen will...Menschenrechte kaum vorhanden es selbst formuliert.
Es wird Staatlich öffentlich gefoltert und gemordert...manche Staaten unterstützen Terroristen fast schon öffentlich und Hetzen ständig gegen Juden und Christen.
Nichtmal rummachen darf man mit den leuten die man liebt oder die man geil findet...ich wäre wohl schon zig mal Gesteinigt wurden.
Kannst dir ja mal anschauen was im Arabischen Fernsehen über Juden und Christen gesagt wird.

Das Christentum hat mit dem heutigen Westen Politisch und im Alltag garnichts mehr zutun.Man wird ja heute auch nicht mehr bestraft wenn man gegen "Kirchenrecht" Verstößt.
Dieser Prozess wird und hat teilweise auch im Islam begonnen aber gleichzeitig wurde die Radikale Minderheit deutlich stärker und Gewaltbereiter.


----------



## skyline930 (15. August 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> keinen einzigen beitrag hier gelesen. vermutlich ne unheimlich riesige menge geistiger dünnschiss bei.
> 
> gegen den bau einer moschee spricht nix.
> 9/11 wurde von terroristen durchgeführt, die muslimischen glaubens waren. dieser wurde durch wie auch immer geartete kräfte genutzt und raidkalisiert.
> die tatsache, dass sie muslime waren kann jedoch wunderbar genutzt werden um gesellschaftlich weit verbreitete, latent vorhandene oder vor allem nach den anschlägen offen zur schau getragene, islamophobie und/oder rassismus zu bedienen. in medien wird oft suggeriert die religion sei das, was diese menschen zu mordenden bestien gemacht hat und ein muslim mit einem terroristen gleichgesetzt. dies ist schlichtweg falsch.



Super, das ist die richtige Disskussionseinstellung. Nichts lesen, aber dafür die Fresse am weitesten aufreißen. 
Es ist nicht die Religion direkt, sondern die vielen möglichen Interpretationen des Korans die die Muslime zu "mordenden bestien" macht. Hättest du auch gemerkt wenn du den Thread gelesen hättest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





The schrieb:


> Amerika hat ZU VIEL Freiheit (Dort darf jeder Idiot seine eigene Religion gründen, die Presse in Amerika darf Amerika schlecht reden)



Und das soll falsch sein? Knast wenn man auf dem Flohmarkt ne alte Reichsmark auslegt, die gesamte Geschichte mit Vorratsdatenspeicherung, etc. In Amerika halten sie sich wenigstens an Ihre Verfassung.



dragon1 schrieb:


> Hier wird mal eben so 08/15 maessig auf die Christliche Kirche geschimpft, geschrieben wie man unterscheiden sollte zwischen den Extremisten und dem Glauben...
> Aber bitte, eine Moschee schoen und gut, aber an einem solchen Platz ist das RICHTIG unangebracht.
> Damit werden vorurteile nicht geheilt, sie werden nur vergroessert.
> Oder sollte man in [font="arial, sans-serif"]_Winnenden __eine Counterstrike-Lan-Party im Schulgebaeude machen? Ich mein die Computerspieler haben kein bisschen was mit dem Amoklauf zu tun, es war 1! Person...trotzdem ist es Provokant und unangebracht._[/font]



Nicht nur der Platz, sondern auch der Zeitpunkt haben eine empfindliche Rollte in dem Ganzen gespielt.



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Der extremistische Teil ist auch ziemlich krank...Das kann man nicht gleichsetzen...
> Das mit dem Museum für Kreuzzüge direkt nebendran wäre schon viel mehr Provokation, weil es ja direkt gegen die Osmanen/Muslime ist/war und in diesem Gebieten leben denke ich auch nicht wirklich viele Christen...Die Gefahr eines Terroranschlags durch Extremsiten wäre viel zu hoch und an dieser Stelle wäre es viel zu riskant und fehl am Platz.
> Aber wie gesagt, in dem Teil, wo sich der groudn Zero befindet leben sicher genügend Muslime. Und da wäre dieser Platz eben kein schlechter Punkt für eine Moschee, da er sich wohl ziemlich zentral befindet...
> Kirchen werden auch gebaut. Wieso dann nicht auch ein paar Moscheen? Es leben ja nicht wenige Muslime dort, die auch Steuern zahlen und arbeiten



Wie gesagt, ich vermute die Personen hier in diesem Thread und auch die Amerikaner verfolgen weniger das Interesse Moscheen und den Islam aus den USA zu verbannen. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist die Idee von Moscheen und vielleicht auch Islamischen Ausstellungen oder ähnliches eine hervorragende Idee den Amerikaner zu zeigen das nicht alle aus dem Islam "böse Terroristen" sind, sondern auch nur Menschen, und der Islam auch "nur" eine Religion ist.



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Es kommt darauf an,wie man den Koran interpretiert. Wenn man nun alles verdreht können die kränksten Weltbilder rauskommen...
> 
> Und ich persönlich finde es affig, durch ein Buch meinen zu können, wie man über andere richtet und was das einzig Wahre ist.
> 
> Jeder Mensch ist anders. Man kann selber nach sowas leben, kein Problem. Aber man darf nicht meinen, über andere bestimmen zu können, sie zu töten, damit das eigene Weltbild gerade ist.



QFT.



ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Toleranz muss von beiden Seiten kommen. Ist das nicht der Fall, führt Toleranz nur dazu, dem Gegenüber in seiner
> falschen Auffassung zu bestärken.
> 
> Ich bin nicht gegen den Islam. Damit das klar ist. Auch ich kann einen Türken als meinen Freund benennen.



Wie oben gesagt, ich behaupte einfach mal keiner von uns hier ist wirklich gegen den Islam, nur wird hier die Idee des Moscheenbaus am GZ entweder als Provokation, oder als Versöhnungsakt gesehen. Man kann beides verstehen, und auch verstehen warum es hier deswegen soviel Zoff gibt.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

Ja, es läuft leider sehr viel falsch und die Christen (durch z.B. Luther) haben jetzt eine entspanntere Situation.






"Wie gesagt, ich vermute die Personen hier in diesem Thread und auch die Amerikaner verfolgen weniger das Interesse Moscheen und den Islam aus den USA zu verbannen. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist die Idee von Moscheen und vielleicht auch Islamischen Ausstellungen oder ähnliches eine hervorragende Idee den Amerikaner zu zeigen das nicht alle aus dem Islam "böse Terroristen" sind, sondern auch nur Menschen, und der Islam auch "nur" eine Religion ist."




Da kann ich so übereinstimmen. Vieles beruht (leider) durch Unkenntnis über den Islam und Angst gegenüber den Muslimen, da sie meist in den Medien schlecht gemacht sind.

Deswegen fände ich das auch keine shclechte Idee mit der Moschee.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (15. August 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich vermute die Personen hier in diesem Thread und auch die Amerikaner verfolgen weniger das Interesse Moscheen und den Islam aus den USA zu verbannen.
> Meiner Meinung nach ist die Idee von Moscheen und vielleicht auch Islamischen Ausstellungen oder ähnliches eine hervorragende Idee den Amerikaner zu zeigen das nicht alle aus dem Islam "böse Terroristen" sind, sondern auch nur Menschen, und der Islam auch "nur" eine Religion ist.



Der Islam ist nicht nur eine Religion. Die Schaira erzwingt, dass der gesamte Staat rein nach dem Koran ausgerichtet zu sein hat.
Das ist das riesige Problem. Trennung von Staat und Kirche ist im Islam so gut wie unmöglich. Attatürk hat es geschafft, und ist
in meinen Augen ein held dafür. Doch schon seit geraumer Zeit versucht man das, was er errichtet hat, zu vernichten. Dabei 
besitzt die Türkei die beste Position, als "Botschafter" für die Islamische Welt zu fungieren. So wie Deutschland am ehesten als
"Botschafter" in Frage kommt. Wenn ihr wissen wollt wieso, PM an mich.


----------



## Falathrim (15. August 2010)

Okay, akzeptiert. Da kam ich gerade aus dem Regenschauer nach Hause, der das Urmeer entstehen ließ, und war nass und angepisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (16. August 2010)

Der Thread war viel zu lange offen. Anfeindungen und Religionsdiskussionen. 
PNs oder neue Threads wegen der Schließung und zum Thema werde ich gewissentlich löschen und/oder ignorieren.


----------

